# OAP Club! Anyone aged 30+ WTT (late 20's welcome too!!!!)



## Caroline:-)

:howdy:
Hi all,
There seem to be so many very young people on here WTT, that I thought it'd be nice for those of us who are... not so young (I don't consider us OLD!!!)... to say hello to each other! :coffee:
I've no problem with those who are WTT at a much younger age, but I sometimes feel very 'old' on here as there are so many girls on here so much younger than I am... :shrug: so I thought maybe we could do with this thread to 'realise' that we're not actually that old!!! haha... and also I think there are lots of differences between trying at 18/19 and trying in your 30's!!!

So how old is everyone, and their partner? How long have you been together? And why are you waiting to try/why did you decide to leave babies until a bit later?

So anyway, I'll introduce myself! I'm 30 years old - 31 next month and DH is 37. We've been together for 10 years and been married for almost 5! To be honest I'm really not sure why we've waited until now to have kids as we've both wanted them for years!!! I guess we've just been waiting to be in a better position... One reason has been that we were renting and it was important to me to have bought a house before we started a family. So we managed this almost 2 years ago (although we're still busy doing it up!).
I was also studying on and off until the age of 25 and DH doesn't have a well paid job... so I wanted to get a better job before trying... however, I then found out I had to be there 2 years before I was entitled to maternity pay!!!! So that put it off again for a bit longer!!! Although I have now been there long enough!!! Yay!!!! :wohoo:
Now is certainly not the ideal time either as 1. I'm part way thorough my MSc by distance learning, (but I'm going to take a break after this year) and 2. DH is going to be made redundant some time in the next year. But we've put it off long enough and I'm desperate now for a baby, soooo, things are not too bad now and I'm sure we'll get through the redundancy thing... I know that DH will just do whatever he has to do to keep the money coming in for the mortgage, etc... So, for us, now is the right time I guess... :yipee:I just worry in case it doesn't happen too easily and I regret putting it off so many years...

As mentioned later on in the thread, below are all 'members of the OAP club! Please let me know if anything is incorrect or has changed! Newbies will be added 

:dust:

:bfp: *BFP* :bfp:
jana (28, OH 23) expecting #1 (conceived cycle 1)
Pumpkim (32, OH 37) expecting #1 (conceived cycle 1)
KittenKat (30, OH 33) expecting #4 (conceived cycle 1?)
Membas#1 (33, OH 29) expecting #1
HippieJess (28, OH 34) expecting #1 (conceived cycle 1)
PeanutBean (31, OH 27) expecting #2 (conceived cycle 1)
Gemma Lou expecting #1
Minkadanger (31, OH 33) expecting #1
KerryGold (32, OH 35) expecting #1 (conceived cycle 1)
Caroline (31, OH 37) expecting #1 (conceived cycle 4)
Angie79 (31, OH 38) expecting #1

:dust:*TTC/NTNP*:dust:
Swiftbaby (30) TTC #1
MissyMarie (35, OH 32) TTC #1
ragdoll (31, OH 29) TTC #1
Momma2naynay (34, OH 33) TTC #2
manuiti (35, OH 33) TTC #1
gillyanna (36, OH 45) TTC #4
silverbell (29, OH 29) TTC #1
BradysMum (27, OH 28) TTC #3
dragonhawk (31, OH 46) TTC #1
Celesse (30, OH 28) TTC #2
MrsWifey (29, OH 29) TTC #1
AnnaBanana9 (34,OH 33) TTC #2
coral11680 (30, OH 35) TTC #3
CowtownGirl (30, OH 31) TTC#1
tequila (35) TTC #1
Dee_H TTC #2
firstLO (32, OH 38) TTC #2
shinona (31, OH 31) TTC #2
Kimberly28 (30, OH 40) TTC #3
Lou1234 (29, OH 34) TTC #1
MajorBee (31) TTC #1
Matchings0cks (29, OH 28) TTC #1
Sofaqueen77 TTC #1
buterflymomma (35, OH 37) TTC #4
mrspjlover (27, OH 30) TTC #1
trainingdoc (25, OH 33) TTC #1
Ellie27 (33, OH 33) TTC #2
Clareybeary (30) TTC #1
mummyhaytch (29) TTC #3
MrsGM (29, OH 29) TTC #1

*January '11*
Beccad (30, OH 30) WTT #1
EllaUmbrella (29, OH 29) WTT #1
anjadoem (32, OH 35) WTT #1
nannyl (29) TTC #1
Sherileigh (29, OH 30) WTT #2
Mom23monkies (36, OH 37) WTT #4
Faith2781 (29) #1
Andrea214 (30, OH 31) WTT#1
Ew68j5 (30, OH 31) WTT #1

*February '11*
LoobyLou75 (35) WTT #4
baby.love (30, OH 30) WTT #4
aneageraussie (30, OH 35) WTT #2
poopysmommy (30, OH 41) WTT #1

*March '11*
Elski (34) WTT #2
Nobody (28, OH 33) WTT #1

*April &#8216;11*
Isla (33, OH 39) WTT #2
rivanprincess (30) WTT #2
MissSazra (30) WTT #1

*May &#8216;11*
Topsy (29) WTT #1
Fliss (27) WTT #1

*June &#8216;11*
Missus-Smith (29, OH 31) WTT #1
Freya27 (28, OH 31) WTT #1
chickenchaser (34, OH 42) WTT #1
xie (30, OH 28) WTT #3
BlaireUK (30, OH 30) WTT #1

*July '11*
baby-diva (28, OH 38) WTT #1
Kat111 (28, OH 27) WTT #1
Agiboma (32, OH 36) WTT #2

*August '11*
sjbno1 (27, OH 31) WTT #2

*September '11*
Izzywotnot (29) WTT #2
chickchoc (28 OH 27) WTT #2

*October '11*
maybabydoll (30)

*November '11*
smokey WTT #2

*December '11*
Jessiefluff (27, OH 30) WTT #1

*2012*
Miss Broody (25, OH 31) WTT #1

*Unknown*
Tbuns (29, OH 42) WTT #1
Jenba (27, OH 26) WTT #2
Rikki (37, OH 37) WTT #1
Racheldigger (43) WTT #2
Lola (28, OH 29) WTT #2
Batgirl (30, OH 25) WTT #1
happygal (28, OH 32)WTT #3
peyiagirl (42) WTT #3
FuzzyTB (36, OH 42) TTC #1
Deniz (33, OH 32) WTT #1
swizzells2003 (30, OH 33) WTT #1
JuFer (26, OH 45) WTT #1
panzafit (33, OH 37) WTT #2
Unicus (29, OH 29) WTT #4
smokey (29, OH 30) WTT #2
Marleysgirl (41, OH 40) WTT #2
fluffywabbit (37, OH 37) WTT #2
tootsiegb (29)
Mazzy17 (32)
leafygreenmum (31, OH 44) WTT #1
letia659 (25, OH 30) WTT #3
kitalola (35, OH 34) WTT #2
spicedhazel (30, OH 27) WTT #1
Purp (28, OH 29) WTT #1
broodynurse (30, OH 34) WTT #2

:dust:​


----------



## tbuns

HI Caroline! 

I'm new here too (often found in the testing galleries...lol) 

Anhywhooo... I am going on 30 in December and my OH is a sparkling 42!! I worry that he rides a bike all day so we're going to test his spermies soon. But we're waiting for a bit to ttc. Tho I would like to now!! Boo hoo...

Cheers!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello!!! I'm 29 but 30 in 4 weeks!! DH is 31, we've been together for nearly 6 years, married for 2.5

We've not had kids yet because up till about 2 years ago we never wanted them. Then broodiness hit me like a ton of bricks and everything changed. We never thought we'd have a family but now we can't think of anything else. It was very scary telling him when I realised that my outlook had changed and that I did want children, but we talked it through and now can't think of anything else. I'm finishing my PhD in nursing right now (done in September - woohoo!) so we're going to start trying then and then we're moving back to Canada at the end of year (I'm Canadian, DH is British, we currently live in the UK) so I just need to wait long enough so that I'm still able to fly when we do move. 

Planning on starting a family while moving countries and maybe not having jobs lined up may seem silly but I'm not willing to put it off any longer (and we'll have loads of support from my family when we get to Canada). Plus I found out today that I have sub-clinical hypothyroidism so that may affect my fertility, now I just want to get ttc ASAP!! 

It is really nice to talk to other ladies around the same age, sometimes I feel ancient on here!! lol!!!

Nice to meet you all! :thumbup:


----------



## tbuns

CowtownGirl said:


> Nice to meet you all! :thumbup:


Hello!! Sounds like quite a plan!! :thumbup:


----------



## swiftbaby

Hey
Good to hear there's people like me! I am 30 and was never bothered about babies etc until last summer when I had a change of heart and now think about it all the time!
Me and husband are both healthy (as far as we know anyway) and are going to start TTC in the next few weeks. We're doing a marathon on Sunday but after that we're just going to give it a try and see what happens!
Curious to see how long it will all take etc

Good to meet you all!


----------



## Jenba

Hello. My name is Jenny, I am 27 (28 this year) and I already have a 3 year old. OH and I have been together just over a year (he is 26 - 27 next year!), we are now living together but my OH isn't ready for a baby. I was 24 when I had Jack and I have to say I think that was quite young as I did not cope overly well. Now I am a little bit older I feel I would be able to enjoy having a baby so much more. I just need to pursuade my OH to want to TTC!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone! Nice to 'meet' you all!!!!
Glad I'm not the only 'ancient' :winkwink: person on here, haha... :thumbup:


----------



## Rikki

Hi. Both myself & my partner are 37 & have been together for 15 months, although we have been really good friends for more than 20 years. We are waiting as I have had 3 miscarriages in the last 13 months, so I need to let my body recover & we are waiting for test results too before trying again. I am aware of age creeping up on us, but if John Travolta's wife can be pregnant at 47, there's hope!!


----------



## tbuns

Rikki said:


> Hi. Both myself & my partner are 37 & have been together for 15 months, although we have been really good friends for more than 20 years. We are waiting as I have had 3 miscarriages in the last 13 months, so I need to let my body recover & we are waiting for test results too before trying again. I am aware of age creeping up on us, but if John Travolta's wife can be pregnant at 47, there's hope!!

Hey Rikki! My Mother had me at 37 and my sister at 35. She caught my egg the first try too! Of course there is hope for you! :hugs:


----------



## Missus-Smith

Hi everyone. My first post here! 

I'm 29 and got married last year after almost 10 years together. DH is 31 and keen to start a family asap, but I don't feel quite ready yet. At the moment we've agreed to ttc from June 2011, but I know it'll soon come round and am planning to make the most of the next 12 months. I want to have a good clear out of all our junk, get on top of finances, finish the house, build up fitness, and just generally make the most of being a couple. 

Although I think it will be very exciting starting a family, I want to make sure we're both fully prepared to put everything we've got into raising a child and be able to provide in the best way we can. Sometimes I don't think DH thinks quite so seriously about this as I do!

Anyway, looking forward to sharing experiences with others on here!


----------



## HippieJess

Hi everyone! 

I just turned 28 and DH is 34 (35 this year). We were going to start TTC in a couple of weeks but I can't wrap my mind around how we can afford daycare. :(
So, I guess we're waiting until money falls from the sky, although DH is not very happy about waiting. He doesn't want to wait any longer as he feels he's getting too old.


----------



## tbuns

HippieJess said:


> although DH is not very happy about waiting. He doesn't want to wait any longer as he feels he's getting too old.

Oh I would kill for your problem!!! 

hehehhe :flower:


----------



## Jenba

HippieJess said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just turned 28 and DH is 34 (35 this year). We were going to start TTC in a couple of weeks but I can't wrap my mind around how we can afford daycare. :(
> So, I guess we're waiting until money falls from the sky, although DH is not very happy about waiting. He doesn't want to wait any longer as he feels he's getting too old.

Hey! Do you live in the UK? My partner works full time and I work part time and my son goes to nursery three times a week. We get help via tax credits towards his childcare.


----------



## silverbell

Hey there :flower: 

Nice to see other older WTT-ers, especially those who don't yet have children like myself.

DH and I are both 29 (30 next year) and have been together for 5.5 years. I have personally wanted children for a good many years, but up until the end of last year DH had always said he wanted children one day, but wasn't ready just yet. This was largely due to his debt situation. At the end of last year when he realised I would be debt-free in a few months (am now happily debt-free :happydance:) and when we looked at his figures, we realised he would soon be debt-free himself and that we had waited long enough. It was like a switch had been turned on for DH and suddenly he was mad keen on TTC! In early January he said we would wait until the start of 2011 and in the meantime I arranged to go away with family to Lanzarote to celebrate my 30th birthday in March 2011. Then DH changed his mind and said we could TTC sooner. Obviously sooner had to be that I was not too heavily pregnant when we travelled, so the soonest we can now try is mid-August this year.

We can't wait and we're so excited. I'm so glad we didn't have to wait any longer before TTC, as I've always wanted a big family (3 or more kids, though DH says 3 is the maximum) and my age was going against me if I wanted to achieve this (and it still may, of course).

I think men aren't as concerned and pressured about age when it comes to TTC, whereas us women know that we're on a tight deadline when it comes to age and children.

Good luck to you all in this most wonderful of journeys :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMarie

Hi!! Im 35, 36 in July and came off my pill today! Very scary lol. My partner is 32 and we have been together for 6 years. He has a child already and I wasnt too bothered about having one myself until the 'body clock' kicked in. I thought it was an old wives tale but its not! Its well and truly got me . As I say, came off pill today and will be 'careful' for a month so I have 2 bleeds then will be TTC! Thought id be excited but im totally scared now. Im hoping its just because Ive been on the pill for 19 years and this is the first time im off it. Of course I have been worrying about my age but I cant do anything about that now


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hi everyone! 
Nice to 'meet' you all :flower:


----------



## MissyMarie

Caroline:-) said:


> :hi: Hi everyone!
> Nice to 'meet' you all :flower:


Hi! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Hello *waves madly*. Another 'oldie' here too, although I feel anything but ha ha! I still feel about 18 most of the time!

DH and I are both 30, he'll be 31 in July and I will be in December. I know my ticker says we're TTCing in a couple of months, but it's now going to be early next year I think. Just not quite up for it at the moment, despite having been all gung-ho earlier in the year! Figure we can leave it another six months. Plus we're not going to have anywhere to live as of next month (selling our flat and moving in with the in-laws for a few months) so I don't want to be preggers and not have a place to call home!


----------



## membas#1

Hi all! I'm 33, soon to be 34, he is 29. We've been together 3 1/2 years, getting married in the Fall. We will be TTC # 1 in beginning in June. We've waited for all the reasons I've read from others--pay off debt, timing for work, child care expenses, timing for wedding (air travel required) etc...we have the debt paid off, we've thought heavily on our options for childcare/work hours etc...we are so close to June! 

Now i have to figure out how to get one of those cute little tickers that I see several of you with--I'm new to this forum stuff.
~ME


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi Membas, Welcome!!! :hi:
To get a ticker - if you click on one of ours it will take you straight to the site to do your own (there's a few different sites)... you can then just copy and paste the link into your signature.:happydance:


----------



## Jenba

membas#1 said:


> Now i have to figure out how to get one of those cute little tickers that I see several of you with--I'm new to this forum stuff.
> ~ME

Hi there! I believe if you click on someones ticker it takes you to the website they got it from ...... good luck TTC in June you lucky thing! :happydance:


----------



## membas#1

Thanks! I think these two will work for me.
~M


----------



## dragonhawk

Having lurked for a while.... 

I'm 31 and DH is 46. Fortunately last night, I think there was a break through.... DH suggested that I finish taking the current prescription of BC and then we wait and see what happens.... So that means 3 and a half months time and who knows....!!!! Although my ideal would be to conceive August/September 2011. But his comment was, if we're going to do this, he wants to be young enough to still be able to run around and play with Junior!!!

Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## BradysMum

Hi, I'm 27, 28 in 3 months, DH is 28 today! We have been together for 9 years, married for 5. We already have 2 sons, aged 2 and 3 months, but are desperate to add to our family. It took us a while to get pregnant with both our boys so we are going to start in 3 months in the hope we will have around a 2 year age gap like between Brady and Jacob. I'd like to be pregnant with #3 by the time I'm 29 hopefully :)


----------



## HippieJess

tbuns said:


> HippieJess said:
> 
> 
> although DH is not very happy about waiting. He doesn't want to wait any longer as he feels he's getting too old.
> 
> Oh I would kill for your problem!!!
> 
> hehehhe :flower:Click to expand...

I know, I should consider this a blessing, but I don't want to spend my entire pregnancy worrying about how we're going to afford it. I'll probably end up giving in in another month or two.


----------



## HippieJess

Jenba said:


> HippieJess said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just turned 28 and DH is 34 (35 this year). We were going to start TTC in a couple of weeks but I can't wrap my mind around how we can afford daycare. :(
> So, I guess we're waiting until money falls from the sky, although DH is not very happy about waiting. He doesn't want to wait any longer as he feels he's getting too old.
> 
> Hey! Do you live in the UK? My partner works full time and I work part time and my son goes to nursery three times a week. We get help via tax credits towards his childcare.Click to expand...

I live in the US. I know they offer vouchers for low income families here, but we aren't considered low income. You can claim it on your taxes, but that's only once a year and its usually only a percentage depending on your income. I wish the governement would give us the credit every month instead.


----------



## Caroline:-)

So, there's actually quite a few of us 'oldies' on here afterall!!! :rofl:
So I know we've said that we feel old compared to others on here... but in 'real life' would eveyone say they are old/young in their family/friends to be having kids?
I'd say I'm kinda in the middle (at nearly 31) ... there's some that have had kids and others that are no where near even thinking about it!!!! So I'd say I'm kida average age, lol... :thumbup:


----------



## CowtownGirl

In real life I'm quite 'average' to be having kids compared to the people I know. Only two of my friends have either had a baby or are pregnant and they're both my age (the oldest baby is 8 months). Growing up, I always thought that 30 was a good age to start thinking about it. I have a huge extended family, but most of my cousins started late 20's/early 30's. 

I'm not sure if it's a cultural thing, but in Canada I'd definitely say from the people I know late 20's/early 30's is when most people start thinking about it but in the UK I feel like I'm practically geriatric! lol!!!


----------



## membas#1

I'm all over the board--some siblings had kids in their 20's, others waiting till their 30's. Coworkers, most are in the 30 range and having kids; and friends--some in 30's, a few in 20's, and a couple around 40. 

For me, I didn't even get the baby bug till I hit 30. Quite honestly up to that point I was pretty sure I wasn't going to have kids, or I guess I thought I might not. Thought I might be just as happy with my career and a SO to spend my life with. Then I hit 30. I was single, and the bug hit. I decided the next person I dated would need to want kids in his future, as I knew then I did too. So on our second date, I made sure he wanted kids in his future--even if it wasn't that we would be together, I just wanted to make sure he wanted them someday. 3 1/2 years later, here we are :o)


----------



## Racheldigger

Um, I shall be 43 next month, do I count? I already have one, who was born three months before my 42nd birthday (and she caught within 3 months of trying, so there's plenty of hope for us shrivelled-up old witches), but Daddy's been pressing for another since this one was about 3 months old! So far, I am resisting womanfully... I certainly haven't forgotten being pregnant, I hated every day of it, and LO's childcare is taking up a third of my wages as it is!


----------



## morri

I guess I am too young for this thread then? i am nearly 25 :haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

morri said:


> I guess I am too young for this thread then? i am nearly 25 :haha:

Haha, hi Morri, feel free to hang around with the oldies if you want to :happydance:... don't want to be ageist!!!! :winkwink: You're welcome!


----------



## ellie27

Hi there!

I am sooo looking forward to TTC

Me and OH both 33 years old.

We have just had our first daughter, Anna, 4 months ago - we are loving every minute of it.

I had a fantastic pregnancy and am looking forward to doing it all again soon.

We have decided that we will TTC round about December as that will mean about a 2 year age gap -assuming we conceive within a few months!!!

:flower:


----------



## topsy

Hi everyone,

I`m 29, I`ve been with my fiance for just over a year and half (but we have been friends for about 15 years before hand) we are getting married may 2011, so we are waiting till then to ttc.

I`m trying to concentrate on loosing some weight and being healthy in the mean time!


----------



## matchings0cks

Hi i am so glad this is here as i was starting to fell very old reading some of the other threads :hugs:...lol..... i am 28 although turn 29 in about 3 weeks and my OH is 28 and 29 in July. 

We only got married which is why we have waited and well we wanted a god holiday this summer and then we will start tring in November! :happydance:

But now that i am broodie i ant wait... and i think my OH is to but he wants us to save a wee bit and be ready for the event when it happens so we have set our self a target money wise for what we woud like in our savings......... afraid we are thinking about it all a bit to much and over planning it all!!...lol :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Well I am 25 (not do old) but h2b is 31, and we are not trying for 2 years.

Wish it was now!!! I have few friends already with kids but most not there yet, don't think that's that rare. X


----------



## Caroline:-)

Cool, there's lots of us now...:happydance:

I really can't wait to TTC now... less than 2 months 'til I come off the pill... :dance: and then fingers crossed... I'm so worried that I won't get pregnant easily... I just hope I don't end up regretting putting it off so long... :sad1:


----------



## momma2naynay

I'm 34 (35 in June) and my hubby is 33 (34, also in June)

We've been married 8 years, and had originally decided not to have children, but like a few of the others, it hit me and hit big time. After 9 months of trying we got pregnant with our son Nathan, now nearly 3 years old. My hubby would fill our house with kids now, LOL! I'm glad we waited to have our son, I feel like we were truly ready to be parents.

We'd like to have one more, but I miscarried last week after finding out I pregnant the week before. So, we'll be shooting for July since my doc said to wait a couple months before trying again. I'm nervous about it, but plan to use the time to lose some weight and focus on my health.


----------



## CowtownGirl

momma2naynay said:


> I'm 34 (35 in June) and my hubby is 33 (34, also in June)
> 
> We've been married 8 years, and had originally decided not to have children, but like a few of the others, it hit me and hit big time. After 9 months of trying we got pregnant with our son Nathan, now nearly 3 years old. My hubby would fill our house with kids now, LOL! I'm glad we waited to have our son, I feel like we were truly ready to be parents.
> 
> We'd like to have one more, but I miscarried last week after finding out I pregnant the week before. So, we'll be shooting for July since my doc said to wait a couple months before trying again. I'm nervous about it, but plan to use the time to lose some weight and focus on my health.

So sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

It sounds like a good plan to focus on you for a couple of months, July will be here before you know it. I'm also trying to spend the next few months losing a bit of weight and getting healthier.


----------



## angie79

Hi everyone 

Yay there are loads of people now in wtt around 30 - woo hoo.
I'm Angie i'm 30 (31 in 2 weeks :happydance:) and oh has just turned 38 - we are wtt until we have saved some money and are both in secure jobs.
His exactly wording was once you have saved the money we will talk about it - Men :haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

momma2naynay said:


> I'm 34 (35 in June) and my hubby is 33 (34, also in June)
> 
> We've been married 8 years, and had originally decided not to have children, but like a few of the others, it hit me and hit big time. After 9 months of trying we got pregnant with our son Nathan, now nearly 3 years old. My hubby would fill our house with kids now, LOL! I'm glad we waited to have our son, I feel like we were truly ready to be parents.
> 
> We'd like to have one more, but I miscarried last week after finding out I pregnant the week before. So, we'll be shooting for July since my doc said to wait a couple months before trying again. I'm nervous about it, but plan to use the time to lose some weight and focus on my health.

:hugs: So sorry to hear about your recent loss. Wishing you loads of luck for July :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

angie79 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Yay there are loads of people now in wtt around 30 - woo hoo.
> I'm Angie i'm 30 (31 in 2 weeks :happydance:) and oh has just turned 38 - we are wtt until we have saved some money and are both in secure jobs.
> His exactly wording was once you have saved the money we will talk about it - Men :haha:

Hey Angie :hi:
We must be almost the same age :dance: It's about 3 weeks until I'm 31 - June 21st, what about you? DH is 37. 
:wohoo:


----------



## angie79

Caroline:-) said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Yay there are loads of people now in wtt around 30 - woo hoo.
> I'm Angie i'm 30 (31 in 2 weeks :happydance:) and oh has just turned 38 - we are wtt until we have saved some money and are both in secure jobs.
> His exactly wording was once you have saved the money we will talk about it - Men :haha:
> 
> Hey Angie :hi:
> We must be almost the same age :dance: It's about 3 weeks until I'm 31 - June 21st, what about you? DH is 37.
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

yay - mine i the 12th so only 9 days between us - your dh is also around the same age as mine.
Is yours moaning about how old he feels and that he is falling apart yet :haha:

xxx


----------



## pumpkim

angie79 said:


> Is yours moaning about how old he feels and that he is falling apart yet :haha:
> xxx

I'm similar, I'm 32 and DH is 37, and yes he is moaning about falling apart but there's no denying it,:rofl: he is!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Haha, yes he's been like that for years saying he's getting too old to have a baby, haha... :rofl: I keep getting told that he won't be able to run around the park and play football :football: with the kids, etc...


----------



## angie79

ha ha glad i'm not the only one and yeah he is falling apart too - if its not the knees its the back - I said what are you going to be like when we have a baby and his answer oh i will be too old for all that - It really winds me up as he grins after. I still think he will be hands on and try to play sports even if he lasts only a few minutes :haha:

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

They'll be fine when it happens... just a bit of the usual men feeling sorry for themselves thing :haha: Men hey?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## lola

Hi everyone!:wave: Wow lovely to see 'oldies' wtt with me lol! I am 28, dh 29, i am wtt......dh is still not sure about having another :cry:.It took us a fair few years to have Sofia, years tinged with fertility treatments and mc's so i understand his fears. But we had a blessing of discovering a blood clotting disorder and 9 months of injections brought us our beautiful baby girl :cloud9:. Now I just wish for one more chance to carry a baby to complete our family! fx I will win him round! 

Good luck everyone here its sooo lovely to think of all these little miracles in planning! :flower: xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

lola said:


> Hi everyone!:wave: Wow lovely to see 'oldies' wtt with me lol! I am 28, dh 29, i am wtt......dh is still not sure about having another :cry:.It took us a fair few years to have Sofia, years tinged with fertility treatments and mc's so i understand his fears. But we had a blessing of discovering a blood clotting disorder and 9 months of injections brought us our beautiful baby girl :cloud9:. Now I just wish for one more chance to carry a baby to complete our family! fx I will win him round!
> 
> Good luck everyone here its sooo lovely to think of all these little miracles in planning! :flower: xxxx

:hi: Hi Lola,
Sorry to hear you had so much trouble last time :hugs2: 
Fingers crossed it'll happen easier for you next time :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Caroline:-) said:


> So, there's actually quite a few of us 'oldies' on here afterall!!! :rofl:
> So I know we've said that we feel old compared to others on here... but in 'real life' would eveyone say they are old/young in their family/friends to be having kids?
> I'd say I'm kinda in the middle (at nearly 31) ... there's some that have had kids and others that are no where near even thinking about it!!!! So I'd say I'm kida average age, lol... :thumbup:

Family - my side I'm definitely old (will be 31 when we start TTC). My cousins all had two kids by the time they were 26/27, whereas I didn't get married until I was 28. I've got a brother who's 18 months younger than me and not looking like becoming a dad any time soon, and then two other cousins who ar 16 and 19, so I presume neither of them are planning on becoming mothers in the near future!

DH's side (he's 30 also), we're kind of in the middle - his older brother (7 years older) started at 24 (surprise baby!) and his big sister is pregnant now with her first baby at 35.

Out of my friends, one had a baby when we were all 28/29, and another friend is pregnant now. I can't see anyone else falling pregnant before DH and I start trying.


----------



## ragdoll

Hey everyone.

I am not WTT but I found this thread interesting.
Its nice to see older people on here.
I am 31 and DH will be 30 in 7 weeks (toyboy!) We have been trying for a year and I do worry I am getting on a bit, but thats me being silly.

Hope we all get baby dust


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi:


ragdoll said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am not WTT but I found this thread interesting.
> Its nice to see older people on here.
> I am 31 and DH will be 30 in 7 weeks (toyboy!) We have been trying for a year and I do worry I am getting on a bit, but thats me being silly.
> 
> Hope we all get baby dust

Hey Ragdoll :hi:

Aaaaw, so sorry to hear it's not happening quickly for you :hugs: That is totally my concern - what if having left it this late, it takes me ages to get pregnant...? I know I'll end up regretting not trying sooner :dohh:
I really hope you get your :bfp: soon... sending you some babydust :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## angie79

ragdoll said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am not WTT but I found this thread interesting.
> Its nice to see older people on here.
> I am 31 and DH will be 30 in 7 weeks (toyboy!) We have been trying for a year and I do worry I am getting on a bit, but thats me being silly.
> 
> Hope we all get baby dust

Hi hun 
Sorry its taking so long but dont worry the usual is a year - You should look into getting a fertility monitor called the persona - me and my oh were ntnp for 7 months when i got mine and it took 3 months to get to know my cycles and on the 3rd month when i got my first eggy symbol i got pregnant. 
Sadly that was not meant to be but the monitor is brilliant and i cant wait to start using mine again.

xxx dust dust


----------



## lola

ragdoll said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I am not WTT but I found this thread interesting.
> Its nice to see older people on here.
> I am 31 and DH will be 30 in 7 weeks (toyboy!) We have been trying for a year and I do worry I am getting on a bit, but thats me being silly.
> 
> Hope we all get baby dust

:dust: I hope you dont have to wait much longer :hugs: loads of baby vibes for you xxxx


----------



## Batgirl

Hi everyone! Yet another new oldie here. I'm 30 and DH is 25, and we've recently gone from "well, it'd be nice to have kids one day" to putting some form of plan together - at his instigation! We've recently found out that DH's sister is pregnant with her first and it seems to have shocked him into action :haha:

Currently the plan is being held up by job things - I'm currently unemployed and desparately seeking employment, so have to find a job and settle into it before we try. We also want to buy a house first, so all told we will probably start trying in about a year, assuming I'm not totally unemployable :shrug:

I didn't feel like I was leaving it particularly long, especially since my husband is a few years younger than me and wouldn't have been ready earlier, but now it seems like everyone around me is pregnant! I have started to worry a bit about how long it might take, especially as I'm on Cerazette and I've heard terrible things about restarting your cycle after coming off it.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone,

Just signed up today!

Going out with bf 3 years this christmas... A lot of talk recently about weddings/babies... have provisionally decided to make wedding plans for Feb 12. Havent told anyone yet, and Im bursting!!

Have been on the pill since I was 18 (Mercilion for 12 years, then Noriday for 2 years approx). Am planning on coming off the Pill in Sept, to allow my cycle to regularise.... then all going well gonna start TTC 3 months before the wedding!!!!

Kind regards!!!

xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just signed up today!
> 
> Going out with bf 3 years this christmas... A lot of talk recently about weddings/babies... have provisionally decided to make wedding plans for Feb 12. Havent told anyone yet, and Im bursting!!
> 
> Have been on the pill since I was 18 (Mercilion for 12 years, then Noriday for 2 years approx). Am planning on coming off the Pill in Sept, to allow my cycle to regularise.... then all going well gonna start TTC 3 months before the wedding!!!!
> 
> Kind regards!!!
> 
> xxxx

Hi Sofaqueen! :hi: 
Welcome to BnB and more specifically our little OAP club!!! haha :coffee:
Congratulations on your wedding plans!!! :wedding: Fab news... :hugs:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Caroline!

Thanks a million! Havent told anyone yet... and Im about to burst.... good to have somewhere like here to chat freely about it! :happydance:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello and welcome to all the new 'oldies'!!! I love how we are the 'OAP club'

On a slightly scary note I found my first grey hair yesterday!!! :nope:

I was at work and after a minor freak-out I just pulled it out, plus it was more 'silvery-white' than grey!! lol!! Doesn't help with the 'oldie' feeling, though!! (well, that and my 30th birthday in a couple of weeks...) hahaha! 

:wacko:


----------



## dragonhawk

Ha ha.... Cowtown Girl That made me laugh soooo much. :) My first white hair was found when I was 17!!!!


----------



## beccad

LOL at the grey hairs! My SIL is 24 and she has loads, and has done since she was about 15!

OAP club :thumbup:


----------



## Fliss

I'm 27, just. I have wanted to TTC for over a year. Finally booked the pre-TTC holiday and so now I am frantically saving every penny.


----------



## CowtownGirl

LOL!! Thanks Dragonhawk and beccad!! To be honest, I'm pretty cool about it. Between that and ttc soon I feel like a 'proper' grown-up! 

Welcome Fliss!!


----------



## dragonhawk

He he.... To be honest the hair dye issue is the one thing about getting pregnant that concerns me.... I've been basically changing the natural colour of my hair ever since I was 16, so not being able to home dye (don't go to a salon as all the local ones use Clairol that I'm allergic to) will be something of a strain.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Oh God! I didn't even think about that!! I've just been thinking 'will start dying it if I get more...' Hmmm...I'm sure there are more natural dyes that you can use in pregnancy, though, aren't there?! (*off to do some google research*) LOL!!


----------



## beccad

I would think you could use a henna dye, or something like that? Doesn't the body shop do natural hair dyes?


----------



## Fliss

Lush do natural henna hair dyes but it's a real faff to use them...

I've only just put blonde in my hair (I change it every 12 weeks more or less) and now I'm going to have to tell my hairdresser that I'll be cutting back on that to save money...


----------



## dragonhawk

That's the laughable part.... 
I'm naturally blonde, but I dye my har blonde.... Yes I know, it's sounds silly. But anyway, I've been experimenting with the SunIn spray hair bleaching stuff, as it goes on the hair and not into the scalp. I'll let you know.... :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

lol!! This is hilarious! I tried the sun-in stuff when I was about 14 but because my hair's super dark it just went a horrible yellowy-orangey-rust colour. It did work on all my blonde friends though. 

I think I'll wait and see and hope that my little grey hair was a loner and doesn't have any friends!! hahaha!! Or - I'll go get an all over colour right before we start ttc!!


----------



## dragonhawk

He he... I used Sun in when I was 14 too. That probably makes us about the same age then. Otherwise when we're TTC I'll just have to pretty much take my chances. Unfortunately because of the ballroom and latin compeitive dancing, my hair either needs to be blonde or dark. (And I'm not going dark.)


----------



## CowtownGirl

dragonhawk said:


> He he... I used Sun in when I was 14 too. That probably makes us about the same age then. Otherwise when we're TTC I'll just have to pretty much take my chances. Unfortunately because of the ballroom and latin compeitive dancing, my hair either needs to be blonde or dark. (And I'm not going dark.)

I have heard lemon juice also works on lighter hair (but again - something my 14 year old self and friends tried! lol!!) 

How come your hair needs to be blonde or dark for dancing? Just asking out of curiousity - your dancing sounds fantastic, do you have loads of gorgeous dresses/outfits for dancing, too?


----------



## dragonhawk

Well it could be red, but it's not quite as popular as dark or blonde. I look awful brown and I don't 'feel' like me when brunnette, so it's blonde.

Basically because dancing is all about the actual dancing and appearance, once you've put gallons of hair products on to the hair to keep it in place, you don't really want to discolour the hair. Hence the colours.

Lemon juice does work, but it takes a long time and I'm far too impatient to wait for that to work. ;)


----------



## Lou1234

Hi All :wave:

I'm a newbie here and would please love to join your thread!

I'm 29 and my other half is 34. We are getting married in September and will hopefully start TTC as soon as we are married (as long as we aren't completely poor after the wedding!)!

I'm on Microgynon at the moment and don't plan on coming off until the time of the wedding. Part of me wants to come off now to let my body go back to normal but I also like having the control while on it!

I am completely broody and very excited that we will hopefully be TTCing in just a few months!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi Lou and welcome!! Congratulations on your wedding, hope all your planning is going well!! :thumbup:

Dragonhawk - I just checked NHS guidance and they say that there is no link between hair dye and and any negative outcomes in pregnancy, but probably best just to wait till after 12 weeks and stick to highlights, etc instead of all-over colour if possible (so less contact with scalp). It seems most stylists, etc feel it's perfectly safe, too. Phew! (I'm still hoping the grey hairs stay away, though - hahaha!!) :thumbup:


----------



## dragonhawk

Cowtown Girl... I've read that too. But I figured that for 12 weeks, it wouldn't do me any harm. And by then the Sun In stuff should be having a better overall effect, so I won't care. Afterall, there is nothing more important that the safe knowledge that I'll have done everything I can to protect little Jellybean, if I am lucky enough to actually concieve.

Oh, and I'm happy now, I managed to get the CBFM on eBay for £41. :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Haha, I started with the sun-in stuff when I was about 14 too!!! By the time I was 16 I'd started colouring it properly and I've been colouring ever since until maybe 9 months ago when I decided to go back to whatever :haha: my natural colour is... Reason 1 - because I'd heard hair dye wasn't safe when you're pregnant, and reason 2 - I thought I'd give myself a rest from dying it before I needed to start covering the grey!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> Hi All :wave:
> 
> I'm a newbie here and would please love to join your thread!
> 
> I'm 29 and my other half is 34. We are getting married in September and will hopefully start TTC as soon as we are married (as long as we aren't completely poor after the wedding!)!
> 
> I'm on Microgynon at the moment and don't plan on coming off until the time of the wedding. Part of me wants to come off now to let my body go back to normal but I also like having the control while on it!
> 
> I am completely broody and very excited that we will hopefully be TTCing in just a few months!

:hi: Hi Lou, Welcome to our OAP club!!!!
Congrats on the :wedding: very exciting!!! I LOVED planning my wedding!!!! 
I'm on microgynon too, and I also love the control that being on the pill gives me... I'm definately with you on staying on the pill until after the wedding - you dont want AF making an appearance on your wedding day or during your honeymoon!!!! :hissy:
I am coming off the pill in the middle of July, so plan to start trying straight away, which realistically will be August... I know there's a risk that I won't get back to normal very quickly... but there's also a lot of research that suggests that fertility is high for a few months after coming off the pill - so I'm hoping that'll be the case with me!!!:happydance:


----------



## pumpkim

dragonhawk said:


> Unfortunately because of the ballroom and latin compeitive dancing, my hair either needs to be blonde or dark. (And I'm not going dark.)

Are there rules about hair colour? I had no idea.... what do the red heads do:shrug:

Edit: I really should read all the posts before asking questions :dohh::blush:


----------



## dragonhawk

pumpkim said:


> Are there rules about hair colour? I had no idea.... what do the red heads do:shrug:
> 
> Edit: I really should read all the posts before asking questions :dohh::blush:

He he.... :coffee: Nah, that's too boring. :)


----------



## angie79

Hi everyone

It took me ages to catch up i'm really pleased its still going strong.
I dye my hair also - i was blonde for years and now i'm dark and now its dark i can really see the greys coming through by my ears :cry: - I spoke to the doctor when i found out i was pg before and he said just avoid hair dye until after 12 weeks.
I was also on microgynon but i turned into a emotional wreck - if i was not crying i was screaming - my oh couldnt handle me anymore so now i'm on cerezette and although i'm still a little bit emotional i feel so much better.

Well i'm 31 on saturday and i'm determined to have a bubba before i turn 33 - oh really does not understand me saying that but i'm sure you girls do.

Hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

So how is everyone today? I've got two weeks off work now so I'm pretty happy!!! :wohoo: Just gutted I'm not getting a holiday this year... :sulk: We've spent the last year and a half doing the house up, and are still going... so no money left for a holiday unfortunately... :sad1: the only thing keeping me going without a holiday is TTC in a couple of months!!!! :happydance:

Hey Angie, I completely understand your determination to have a baby before you're 33!!! As you know, I'll be 31 too in a couple of weeks :ignore: and yeah - I'd definately better have a :baby: by then!!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Ooooh, ladies, I was just thinking - as we are now the OAP club :haha: why don't I add all our ages and when we'll be TTC to the front page? That way we can keep track of all our 'members', etc? I'll work through the pages so far and add all the details I have for everyone :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Its not that far away if you think about it. I want to actually have a bubba by june 2012 - take away 9 months of pregnancy takes you too october 2011 to be pregnant by which is 16 months away and i'm not starting ttc for 9 months :dohh:

xxx


----------



## angie79

Caroline:-) said:


> Ooooh, ladies, I was just thinking - as we are now the OAP club :haha: why don't I add all our ages and when we'll be TTC to the front page? That way we can keep track of all our 'members', etc? I'll work through the pages so far and add all the details I have for everyone :hugs:

thats a great idea

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, 
I've added everyones details to front page... apologies if I have missed anyone or if any info is incorrect!!! Please let me know!!! I also have some details missing for some people - please let me know if you would like me to add anything for you - and also if TTC date has changed or anything!!!! 
So I make that 28 oldies so far!!!! Fab :happydance:



Caroline:-) said:


> :howdy:
> Hi all,
> There seem to be so many very young people on here WTT, that I thought it'd be nice for those of us who are... not so young (I don't consider us OLD!!!)... to say hello to each other! :coffee:
> I've no problem with those who are WTT at a much younger age, but I sometimes feel very 'old' on here as there are so many girls on here so much younger than I am... :shrug: so I thought maybe we could do with this thread to 'realise' that we're not actually that old!!! haha... and also I think there are lots of differences between trying at 18/19 and trying in your 30's!!!
> 
> So how old is everyone, and their partner? How long have you been together? And why are you waiting to try/why did you decide to leave babies until a bit later?
> 
> So anyway, I'll introduce myself! I'm 30 years old - 31 next month and DH is 37. We've been together for 10 years and been married for almost 5! To be honest I'm really not sure why we've waited until now to have kids as we've both wanted them for years!!! I guess we've just been waiting to be in a better position... One reason has been that we were renting and it was important to me to have bought a house before we started a family. So we managed this almost 2 years ago (although we're still busy doing it up!).
> I was also studying on and off until the age of 25 and DH doesn't have a well paid job... so I wanted to get a better job before trying... however, I then found out I had to be there 2 years before I was entitled to maternity pay!!!! So that put it off again for a bit longer!!! Although I have now been there long enough!!! Yay!!!! :wohoo:
> Now is certainly not the ideal time either as 1. I'm part way thorough my MSc by distance learning, (but I'm going to take a break after this year) and 2. DH is going to be made redundant some time in the next year. But we've put it off long enough and I'm desperate now for a baby, soooo, things are not too bad now and I'm sure we'll get through the redundancy thing... I know that DH will just do whatever he has to do to keep the money coming in for the mortgage, etc... So, for us, now is the right time I guess... :yipee:I just worry in case it doesn't happen too easily and I regret putting it off so many years...
> 
> As mentioned later on in the thread, below are all 'members of the OAP club! Please let me know if anything is incorrect or has changed! Updated as of 5/6/10. Newbies will be added
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> *TTC*
> Swiftbaby (30) TTC #1
> MissyMarie (35, OH 32) TTC #1
> ragdoll (31, OH 29) TTC #1
> 
> *June 10*
> Membas#1 (33, OH 29) WTT #1
> 
> *July 10*
> Momma2naynay (34, OH 33) WTT #2
> 
> *August 10*
> Caroline (30, OH 37) WTT #1
> silverbell (29, OH 29) WTT #1
> BradysMum (27, OH 28) WTT #3
> dragonhawk (31, OH 46) WTT #1
> 
> *September 10*
> CowtownGirl (30, OH 31) WTT#1
> Lou1234 (29, OH 34) WTT #1
> 
> *November 10*
> Matchings0cks (29, OH 28) WTT #1
> Sofaqueen77 WTT #1
> 
> *December 10*
> Ellie27 (33, OH 33) WTT #2
> 
> *March 11*
> Angie79 (31, OH 38) WTT #1
> 
> *May 11*
> Topsy (29) WTT #1
> 
> *June 11*
> Missus-Smith (29, OH 31) WTT #1
> 
> *2012*
> Miss Broody (25, OH 31) WTT #1
> 
> *Unknown*
> Tbuns (29, OH 42) WTT #1
> Jenba (27, OH 26) WTT #2
> Rikki (37, OH 37) WTT #1
> HippieJess (28, OH 34) WTT #1
> Beccad (30, OH 30) WTT #1
> Racheldigger (43) WTT #2
> Pumpkim (32, OH 27)
> Lola (28, OH 29) WTT #2
> Batgirl (30, OH 25) WTT #1
> Fliss (27) WTT #1
> 
> :dust:​


----------



## pumpkim

Thanks for doing that Caroline :flower:

Just to update me, my DH is 37 not 27 (he wishes :haha:) and we are just about to NTNP (CD3 for me today and this is my first cycle since stopping Cerazette) so I suppose I should be on the list for TTC - Aaarrgghh that makes it real:argh:
I'm staying in WTT though because TTC is scarey, I'll just dip my toe in now and then.


----------



## Caroline:-)

pumpkim said:


> Thanks for doing that Caroline :flower:
> 
> Just to update me, my DH is 37 not 27 (he wishes :haha:) and we are just about to NTNP (CD3 for me today and this is my first cycle since stopping Cerazette) so I suppose I should be on the list for TTC - Aaarrgghh that makes it real:argh:
> I'm staying in WTT though because TTC is scarey, I'll just dip my toe in now and then.

Thanks Pumpkim, I've updated you - it is #1 you are trying for isn't it?
Ooooh, TTC, Very exciting!!!! Yes, stay here in WTT with us other oldies, lol - I hope we hear some good news from you with your :bfp: very soon!!!! 
Lots of baby dust for you :dust:


----------



## Lou1234

Morning ladies!

My OH is on his stag weekend this weekend (extra early in case of any mis-haps!) and is back tonight - I can't wait to see him as I've missed him loads!

I have exams in a few weeks so I'm studying this weekend. I couldn't invite any friends over to keep me company as I HAVE to study! Such an exciting life I lead at the moment!

Thanks for adding me to the list :thumbup:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Hi all!

I'm 35 and WTT for baby #4 (I must be mad!) Will be DH's #2 though.

We will be hoping to try and conceive in Feb/March 2011.


----------



## Fliss

Mine will be May 2011 - as soon as we jet off to Florida :D


----------



## beccad

I'm TTCing from January 2011 xx

Listen to us all yakking on about our grey hair - anyone reading this must think we were a bunch of grannies :rofl: I remember using sun-in too, and having dark hair my hair went a funny ginger-blonde colour. It wasn't orange, thankfully, but wasn't blonde either. I had to go the hairdresser to have it sorted out, and the only thing they would do was peroxide it so it was REALLY blonde after that :blush:


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hi LoobyLou, and welcome!
I've added you to the front :happydance: Wow, number 4! You can be the voice of experience for us then, as it seems that the majority of us oldies are WTT #1... 

Fliss & Beccad, I've updated you both, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Lou1234

Morning!

I also wanted to add that the Sun-in comments made me laugh - I used this when I was about 15 and trying to make my hair blonder!

I am now a natural dark blonde!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> Morning!
> 
> I also wanted to add that the Sun-in comments made me laugh - I used this when I was about 15 and trying to make my hair blonder!
> 
> I am now a natural dark blonde!

I'm in the process of trying to get back to my natural dark blonde colour, lol... I'd been dying it blonder since I was about 16 (when I progressed from sun-in to 'grown up' hair colourants :haha: ) So I'm growing out the colour now. Thankfully I've *not* uncovered it and discovered I am actually grey now!!! :rofl:


----------



## LoobyLou75

Well I am a natural brunette and the grey shows up far too much for my liking so it gets coloured!


----------



## pumpkim

I don't have any grey, am I still welcome with you old grannies ? :jo:

*runs for cover* :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh and breaking away from the SunIn....

It's only 4 days until I stop taking my pill!!!! Yes I know, I could just stop now, but for me, I'm looking forward, with some intrepidation, for completely finishing the whole packet.

Woohoo!!! (Unfortunately, I could have about a month to wait for AF, seeing as I started on Saturday!)


----------



## Lou1234

pumpkim said:


> I don't have any grey, am I still welcome with you old grannies ? :jo:
> 
> *runs for cover* :rofl::rofl:

*whispers* can I join your non-grey club please? I don't have any just yet either!!

:rofl:


----------



## KittenKat

*sneaks in*

*waves* I'm 30 and OH is 33 soon to be 34 in a months time

Only had my last LO 7 weeks ago but number 4 is already on the cards for planning :loopy: Not sure when we will actually begin TTC but I have been lucky with my last two and fell quickly and by accident and seemingly looking at dates around my OH's birthday so will need to be careful around this next birthday lol.

As for grey hairs got my first 3 when I was 14 and spent many years hiding them, now stopped dying hair and have a distinguished badger stripe to one side of my parting hehe


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> pumpkim said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any grey, am I still welcome with you old grannies ? :jo:
> 
> *runs for cover* :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *whispers* can I join your non-grey club please? I don't have any just yet either!!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

haha, I don't actually have any grey yet either... was worried I would when I stopped colouring, but nope, I'm fine!!! :shrug:
This is so funny, first we group together because we're all :jo: and now we're grouping into grey and non-grey clubs!!!! :rofl: Love it


----------



## Caroline:-)

dragonhawk said:


> Oh and breaking away from the SunIn....
> 
> It's only 4 days until I stop taking my pill!!!! Yes I know, I could just stop now, but for me, I'm looking forward, with some intrepidation, for completely finishing the whole packet.
> 
> Woohoo!!! (Unfortunately, I could have about a month to wait for AF, seeing as I started on Saturday!)

Yay Dragonhawk, very exciting!!!! :wohoo: You starting to feel nervous about it now?!?! 
You're trying from August same as me aren't you? I've got just over a month until I stop taking my pill (middle July)... then we're going to start trying more or less immediately... I've heard so many people say they got pregnant straight off the pill and my nurse advised me to stay on until the time I actually want to get pregnant... so that's what we're doing...


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hi KittenKat, I've added you to the front :hugs:
Can't believe you're thinking about trying for no 4 already!!! Gives some hope to us first timers that childbirth can't really be _that_ bad... can it?!?!?... ... :haha: If you're thinking about having another so soon, and have done it 3 times already!!!! (please don't contradict this - I'd rather stay in blissful ignorance until the time comes!!!! I intend to ignore the fact that I'll actually have to give birth until it's too late!!! :ignore: 
The whole idea terrifies me!!! :argh: )


----------



## KittenKat

Heheh I could leave you blissfully ignorant but honestly birth is fine with me, had two births that could be classed as non normal, but did all three so far on just over the counter paracetamol, gas and air tastes funky horrible to me (had one puff of it with DS) and never got around to needing or wanting anything else. So probably I am one of those that won't tell you horror stories and make you feel better about it when it comes along


----------



## KittenKat

Ooo and I see you are in Cardiff, looking at moving back up to that neck of the woods in the probably near future, well Bridgend area as we have friends around there, and it is easier for us to find a house big enough for our growing family than down here, and it will be nice to be moving back closer to where I still consider home


----------



## LoobyLou75

After each baby I've had, I've said never again and I suffered Hyperemesis with my last one and yet i still want another, so no, it's not all bad!


----------



## Caroline:-)

That's the sort of birth story I like to hear KittenKat!!!!! I'll be coming to you when the time comes for some reassurance!!! :thumbup:
Where are you actually from then? Yeah, I think house prices in Bridgend are still pretty good, so probably a good place to look - you'll be needing a mansion soon with no.4 in planning!!! :haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Ooooh, and thanks LoobyLou too!!!! :thumbup:
Anyone with positive things to say like that - yay! Any negative comments I will :ignore:
:rofl:


----------



## KittenKat

Originally from Abergavenny, well one of the villages just outside. Left 15 yrs ago due to family issues and have lived down here ever since


----------



## Lou1234

I'm the same as you Caroline with the labour thing.

I'll just live in my bubble about the labour until the actual time comes!!


----------



## pumpkim

Lou1234 said:


> I'm the same as you Caroline with the labour thing.
> 
> I'll just live in my bubble about the labour until the actual time comes!!

Me too :-=


----------



## beccad

Lou1234 said:


> pumpkim said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any grey, am I still welcome with you old grannies ? :jo:
> 
> *runs for cover* :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *whispers* can I join your non-grey club please? I don't have any just yet either!!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too :happydance:

Not reading anything about labour **la la la, fingers in ears**


----------



## Caroline:-)

:winkwink:
Ok, lets all agree that on this thread labout does not exist!!!!! :haha: We'll get pregnant, and then 9 months later the baby will just appear in our arms!!!! No pain or mess!!! :rofl:
:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:


----------



## tequila

and this thread looks like the place for me! 

Im 35 and panicking a bit about my fertility, but we are going to give it a go in 3 months time.

The wait is due to us having a busy summer planned, and also because I really would like a summer baby (I am worried about being lonely in the house on my own in the winter - whereas in the summer I will wander into town to drink coffee and sit in the sun!) Finally, the other reason is we are going on holiday in September for the first time in 4 years and it will probably be the last time for a while, so it felt like the right time to relax and let nature take its course!

Just thought I would pop in here and introduce myself. I will try to read back and get to know the people in this thread, but forgive me if it takes a while for me to catch up!


----------



## janna

I'm 28 and DH is 23... We've been married 3 years and I've just gone off the BCP. No kids yet!


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi:Hi tequila! :hi:Hi janna! Welcome both to our OAP gang :jo:
I've added you both to the front page... :happydance:

jana, I wasn't sure whether you were TTC yet as you've just come off bcp (congrats btw - very exciting!!!) or if you are waiting for a while? Let me know & I can update you on the front. 

tequila, I feel exactly the same as you worrying about fertility, etc... it's scary - until we actually start trying, we don't know whether we'll be able to... or how long it'll take us... all we can do at this stage is assume & hope it'll be ok!!! Scary though... I just keep hoping that I won't regret putting off kids so long (I've wanted a LO for ages but am little miss sensible so kept putting it off!!!).
I'm also aiming for a summer baby! We're starting TTC in August so May would be the earliest we'd be having a LO... I'm a june baby and loved my birthday at that time of year... so yeah, fingers crossed for us all!!!


----------



## dragonhawk

Oh I went to see a friend of mine today, that's just given birth. They have the most gorgeous little girl. Completely adoreable and apparently been driving them nuts because she appears to need very little sleep. And yet for the 2 hours that I was there, she completely crashed out in my arms. Absolutely adoreable, yes I was slightly envious, but maybe sometime we'll have a little bundle of joy, all of our own....

I may be slightly worried that I may not be able to conceive, but I'm not concerned about my inability to handle what is given to us. Apparently the mother in law was happy to leave my friends alone (to go to her home) because they have friends this close that can help and apparently she thinks I'm a natural. (No, just instinct, it would seem.) :)

Definitely a moment to go, "Arrrhhhh....."


----------



## janna

We're not really TTC but not preventing it either... I'm not charting or using OPK's, but we're not using any contraception. So I guess somewhere between NTNP and TTC??


----------



## KittenKat

Caroline:-) said:


> :winkwink:
> Ok, lets all agree that on this thread labout does not exist!!!!! :haha: We'll get pregnant, and then 9 months later the baby will just appear in our arms!!!! No pain or mess!!! :rofl:
> :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:



If you look closely you will see the gent responsible for bringing me my two girls hehe
 



Attached Files:







STA70537.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tequila

Morning all

Thanks for the warm welcome! Im trying to get to grips with the acronyms on this site, so forgive my stupid questions but what is BCP? OPK? NTNP? 

DragonHawk (love the name by the way!) - your story about the LO (Little one?) is so sweet. My very good friend has asked me to be godmother to her son and Im so excited - I cant wait to hold him again!

Janna - I feel a bit silly cause I sort of think as soon as you stop using contraception you are TTC! I guess Im being naive. I just spent so much of my life trying not to have a baby, you just assume that the second you stop taking the pill, you will end up pregnant!

As it is, Ive stopped taking the pill as Ive been on it for years and I need to sort my cycle out (otherwise we will never know when Im pregnant or when its due!) We will continue to use condoms between now and the end of Aug when we will start TTC.

Can I just ask what people who are WTC are doing? Are you using this time to stop drinking/smoking/lose weight/take vitamins etc?

Im just sitting here remembering a burst condom incident when I was 16 which I followed with the morning after pill. Criky - I could have had a 20 year old son or daughter now! Now that is scary!


----------



## Caroline:-)

KittenKat said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> :winkwink:
> Ok, lets all agree that on this thread labout does not exist!!!!! :haha: We'll get pregnant, and then 9 months later the baby will just appear in our arms!!!! No pain or mess!!! :rofl:
> :ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely you will see the gent responsible for bringing me my two girls heheClick to expand...

:rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

aaaw dragonhawk... I bet you just wanted to run away with her and take her home with you!!! Bless...:baby:

tequila, BCP = birth control pill, NTNP = not trying, not preventing, OPK = ovulation predictor kit.:winkwink:

Tequila, I have to agree with you, in my opinion, stopping using protection is TTC, but you'll soon get used to the feeling on here that unless you are charting, temping, OPK, fertility monitor, etc you aren't really trying!!!!:haha: Personally I'm trying not to let myself get into that mind set (no offence to those that do!!!!) at the moment... I mean away from here, in the real world very few people go down that route unless they aren't having any luck conceiving... so I'd rather wait and keep it more relaxed for the time being... and only go down that road if necessary... But yeah, if you just try and conceive the regular way most people on here consider you to be NTNP rather than TTC! :shrug:
I'm not really doing that much while WTT, lol, I'm taking my FA and vitamins but alhtough I need to loose weight, I'm having no luck, hmmm... other than that... nope, just waiting!!!! I'm staying on the pill right until more or less the time I want to get pregnant - so middle of July... I was advised to do this by my nurse as sooo many people conceive very quickly after finishing the pill... there is also research that suggests that fertility is very high for a few months after finsihing the pill - So I'm hoping this will be the case with me!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Celesse

Hi Ladies. 

I'm 30, OH is 28. We have 1 DD who is 13weeks old tomorrow and are WTT#2 August 2010. Hopefully we can make a baby boy!

We started TTC#1 when I was 29yrs+3mnths after I realised I would not have children in my 20's. On my 30th Birthday I was 38weeks pg!! At the time OH had just lost his job and we realised that if we waited to sort out a house and career's I would be at least 35 when we started TTC. My job was very secure and we have a council flat in a very nice area of town and decided that our circumstances where good enough and it would be better to have our family now and achieve the other stuff together. 

We are currently NTNP, but I'm almost exclusively BFing DD, so no AF yet. Also with a 13 week old we are not trying very hard to need to prevent iykwim!


----------



## Lou1234

Morning ladies!

Tequila - I'm trying to lose weight (for wedding and then TTC) and have a bottle of folic acid tablets staring at me at home which I will start taking soon.

I rarely, rarely drink alcohol and I don't smoke. But I do drink a lot of Pepsi Max and I know it is advised to cut down and not have a lot of caffeine (I don't drink tea or coffee - Pepsi max is my big vice but drink water otherwise). So my aim over the next few months is to reduce the amount of Pepsi Max I drink so when the time comes, I don't find it really hard to stop drinking the stuff completely!

I've started a WTT journal on here as well for my random thoughts so feel free to read and comment!


----------



## janna

I do agree that by not using any contraception we are TTC... Just seems like I'm not doing as much as the others in the TTC thread... just taking vitamins and doing...it! Also, I think DH is thinking about it as NTNP, but I'm TTC ;) hehe
Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Celesse

janna said:


> I do agree that by not using any contraception we are TTC... Just seems like I'm not doing as much as the others in the TTC thread... just taking vitamins and doing...it! Also, I think DH is thinking about it as NTNP, but I'm TTC ;) hehe
> Have a great day ladies!

That's the best way to do it. When we were TTC #1 I never told OH I was fertile, it could have caused performance anxiety!!


----------



## beccad

I'm not worrying about whether we'll have problems conceiving until it (hopefully NOT) arises! Everyone I know that's fallen pregnant has either had an accident, or fell on their first month of trying...


----------



## pumpkim

Ooh lots of new OAPs Yay
Hello everyone :hi:

Janna - I'm similar to you, I'm off the pill now and have just had my first AF so it's full steam ahead :haha: I obviously have an idea when I'm ovulating but DH is clueless and I'd prefer to keep it that way :winkwink:


----------



## janna

Yeah, I think there are some things that DH just doesn't need to know (at least for right now... if we have trouble conceiving, then it may be a different story)!

Pumpkim - how long did it take for your first cycle after going off the pill?


----------



## tequila

Morning all

Thanks for that advice. I feel quite silly asking so many questions, but thanks so much for the answers. Ill catch up eventually and will be using the acronyms myself!

I realise now, having read some of the other threads on this forum, that just having sex and not using contraception, is not considered trying! LOL. And that in saying "are you having unprotected sex" made me sound a bit like Jeremy Kyle!! 

Im wondering whether coming off the pill was the right thing, first of all, Im already in pain (so I guess something down there must be working!) and last night had the tell tale night sweats which I havent had in years due to the BCP. Oh well. Guess I have to get used to it!

My cycle was quite regular before the pill, but I remember the last time I came off it - years ago, I was a bit messed up, so I think I need to spend the next 3 months sorting out my cycle so that I actually will have some idea of when I am pregnant! 

Anyway, once again, thanks for the advice. This is a nice place to be and Im looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!

Right, really should finish getting ready for work!


----------



## dragonhawk

To be honest, I've told DH that we'll be NTNP, but in my head it's the beginnings of TTC.

Had my last ever BCP this morning. The cardboard box went in the recycling bin. Somewhat excited about this. Particularly as with having my docs appointment on Saturday and DH going away to Europe for next week, (potentially TMI, sorry) DTD is something that I feel the need to do, when he's returned. It's a kind of, welcome home, as it were.

I suspect that for my sanity I will not be moving over to TCC because that's more likely to stress me out. So sorry girls, I'm staying here, unless I get chucked out. (It's rather intense on the 'dark' side.)


----------



## Celesse

In my mind NTNP is the complete absence of any knowledge of your current fertility and no extra sex. If your TTC you can follow your fertility without anything too fancy. When I was TTC#1 I just checked my cm every day and had lots more sex than usual. TTC could be as simple as knowing your cycles are about a month, its a week since your period finished and going at it like rabbits for a couple of weeks. 

Atm we are NTNP, I have no idea when I will be fertile (in fairness thats cos I'm BFing) and we are not having sex any more than usual.


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hi and welcome Celesse!

Lou1234, I will definately have a read of your journal! Any other :jo: on here have a journal?

So how are we all today ladies? I'm loving my ticker today - 1 month, 1 week, 1 day til I'm off the pill!!! :wohoo: So excited!!!! I'm on leave this week and next week, back in for 2 weeks, then off to visit my friend in Dublin for a few days then just a few days left and then I'm pill free!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dragonhawk

Yay....
Well, I have had my last pill. Obviously nothing strange happening, particularly as AF hit at the weekend, but stopped yesterday which was far too short for me.

We'll wait and see what happens, not thinking about it too much, to be honest, just because DH and I are in a really happy place right now, and I don't want anything to change that.

Oh well, he's off to Europe next week and then there's a dance competition, so we'll see how things pan out. ;)


----------



## happygal

hi. Im Donna and im 28. my OH is Sean and hes 32. he has 1 son(9) and one step son(14) from a previous relationship, i have one son(8) from a previous relationship and we have a daughter together who is 3 weeks old. 
In an ideal world id love to start trying again asap but i had quite a few probs when i was pregnant with Olivia (i had bad spd and had to walk with crutches. i had carpal tunnel syndrome which still hasnt totally gone and i had to be induced due to pre eclampsia) so we need to take all of that into account before we start trying again. we have decided that it would be best to wait untill ollie is about ready to start nursery in 3 years. i know thats the sensible thing to do but it seems like such a long time lol xx


----------



## Dee_H

My DH and I will be trying in September...I can't wait....it will be here soon!! My only thing with having another baby is that I worry about Rian. Everyone dotes over her sooooo much. I hope she adjusts well to the baby. I worry too about my Diabetes. My DH and I are going to a family planner at the IWK Children's hospital in August to make sure my A1C is good before we start to try. I miscarried our first baby and it was so hard on us. Getting pregnant with Rian was really the only thing that helped me "get over" our loss....I can't imagine going through it again. We went to UC Baby to find out what we are having with Rian...this time around we will be able to find out through the Children's hospital as they will tell you the sex...at our hospital here..they don't tell. It would be nice to have a boy but wee just want a healthy baby..besides I have sooo much girly stuff!! Anyone else going to be trying in September? Good luck to all the TTCers!


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi:Hi and welcome to happygal and Dee_H!!!! I have added you both to the front.:happydance:
happygal, sounds like you had a hard time with your last pregnancy so it does seem like the sensible decision to wait a bit... but I'm sure it'll be here in no time... how brave of you to want to do it all again already though after the problems you had!!!! :thumbup:
Dee_H, so sorry to hear about your miscariage it sounds like you are doing all you can to ensure it doesn't happen again though so try not to worry too much. :hugs: And I'm sure your LO will cope fine with the new arrival she'll probbaly be so proud and protective of the new baby herself - most 2 year old girls seem to have that attitude towards new brother or sisters! Must be early signs of motherly instinct!!! :awww:
So dragonhawk, are you still waiting to August to try then?!?! Or will you try earlier if you're happy with your cycles and stuff? Oooh, it's so exciting - getting very close now for some of us!!! Make sure everyone still pops by here when TTC and to let us hear the good news!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lou1234

My journal is just me letting the thoughts in my head out in a place where others do the same! Nothing exciting at the moment! As far as WTT goes, the same few thoughts and ideas are constantly in my head!!

I think I might break open my bottle of folic acid later and start taking one with dinner every evening. I'm about at the 3 month mark before TTC if everything else goes to plan!

Does anyone have any exciting plans for the weekend (although I know it is only Thursday!)? I'm having a very quiet and dull one - I'll be studying! :book:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello everyone and a big HI to the new girls!! Dragonhawk - that's exciting that you took your last pill and sounds like you've got lots going on to keep you busy till you start ttc (or officially ttc I guess!)

Not been on in a few days, but some good things this week:
1. I've been for my second blood test so if they confirm an underactive thyroid I should treatment for that next week - hurrah!

2. I got my first positive OPK today!!!!!! :happydance: I actually got the positive in the morning and when I tested after work, it was a bit lighter, so thanks to all the advice I got here, I never would have thought to test in the morning otherwise and looks like I'd been missing the surge the last two months! Hurray!! 

I've going out with some friends this weekend to celebrate the big 3-0 (not 30 until June 20th but we'll be in Canada then so going out with friends here this weekend!) We have an indoor ski slope in Manchester so we're going tubing (like sledging) and then out for food and drinks! hurray!

Anyone else up to anything? Good luck with your studying Lou!! :thumbup:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Lou1234 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Tequila - I'm trying to lose weight (for wedding and then TTC) and have a bottle of folic acid tablets staring at me at home which I will start taking soon.
> 
> I rarely, rarely drink alcohol and I don't smoke. But I do drink a lot of Pepsi Max and I know it is advised to cut down and not have a lot of caffeine (I don't drink tea or coffee - Pepsi max is my big vice but drink water otherwise). So my aim over the next few months is to reduce the amount of Pepsi Max I drink so when the time comes, I don't find it really hard to stop drinking the stuff completely!
> 
> I've started a WTT journal on here as well for my random thoughts so feel free to read and comment!

LOL!!! I'm just reading back through some of the posts I've missed - I'm a total Pepsi Max addict, too!! Desperately trying to cut down but not doing so well, especially as the Spar by my work has them 2 for the price of 1!! :dohh:


----------



## pumpkim

Phew! Lots to catch up on since my last visit!
:wave: hello new OAPs



Caroline:-) said:


> Any other :jo: on here have a journal?

I have a journal, feel free to have a nosey, it's quite new so not a lot in there yet but it's just my experiences since coming off BCP. I'm going to attempt a to put a link in my siggy in a bit......



janna said:


> Pumpkim - how long did it take for your first cycle after going off the pill?

I was on Cerazette for about 4 years and never had AF, came off it in May and had first AF 23 days later. I've been on and off the pill a few times since I was 16 and have always gone straight back to regular cycles, I'm hoping this time is the same :thumbup:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Tequila: I am using the next few months before ttc to lose a bit of weight I've put on in the last year, try to kick my pepsi max habit (like Lou!) and cut down on caffeine (not doing too badly, actually). 

I already eat pretty healthily and exercise and don't smoke at all or drink often, so just doing what I can to get ready while hoping for the best and I'm also finishing my post-grad degree. I've been taking folic acid since the start of the year, too. 

Also - I went for a check-up (blood tests, etc) to make sure everything was in 'working order' before ttc and turns out my nurse found that my thyroid is slightly underactive. So using this time to sort that out, as well! All of that plus coming on here keeps me distracted enough (for now!). :wacko:


----------



## Lou1234

CowtownGirl - I'm so glad you understand my addiction to Pepsi Max!!

You also just mentioned folic acid which reminded me to take mine so I've just taken my first one!! Makes it feel very real now!

I'm also trying to lose weight. My journal is something like WTT, Wedding and Weight Loss!

I'm glad I found this thread (and this whole WTT section) - it is so nice to chat to others WTT!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Yes, totally!! I'm on campus all day and they only sell coke, so I have to walk to the shop to get my pepsi max at lunch! I am going to try to replace it with sugar free squash or something. 

I'm trying desperately to lose weight (but hoping that getting the thyroid sorted will help with that!). I got married in 2007 and lost almost 90lbs (6 stone) for my wedding. I've put about 2 stone back on so trying to get rid of that before ttc! It is great to chat to others who are wtt and to know that other people understand how it feels - it's been fantastic finding this forum. 

Will go have a look at your journal!!


----------



## Lou1234

My plan with the Pepsi Max is to have my one bottle during the day as I do now but stop having it in the evening. I'm going to replace it with sugar free apple and blackcurrant squash which is my favourite!


----------



## dragonhawk

I have a great alternative to coke/pepsi at the moment.... (Because I've cut it right down to one maybe 2 cans a week now.) 

DH bought me a Sodastream for Christmas after I had been pestering him for one, for over a year, and it's great.... Want an alternative to sparkling white wine? Half soda water and half white grape and peach juice from Sainsburys. It's fantastic, and I never miss the wine. (I have it in a champagne or wine glass, and it's great.)

Hmm.... May I shoudl start a Journal....


----------



## beccad

dragonhawk said:


> To be honest, I've told DH that we'll be NTNP, but in my head it's the beginnings of TTC.
> 
> Had my last ever BCP this morning. The cardboard box went in the recycling bin. Somewhat excited about this. Particularly as with having my docs appointment on Saturday and DH going away to Europe for next week, (potentially TMI, sorry) DTD is something that I feel the need to do, when he's returned. It's a kind of, welcome home, as it were.
> 
> I suspect that for my sanity I will not be moving over to TCC because that's more likely to stress me out. So sorry girls, I'm staying here, unless I get chucked out. (It's rather intense on the 'dark' side.)

I probably won't move over to TTC either, unless I have a reason to do so...


----------



## CowtownGirl

lol!! I love your alternative to wine Dragonhawk! My family had a soda stream (called sodamistic in Canada) when I was small. I remember many a birthday party spent making drinks! 

I've been doing well cutting my tea/coffee, it's definitely the cold drinks that I like. Will have a go at different kinds of squash and see what I like!!


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, I'm being incredibly blonde this evening.... How do I post a link to my waffling journal in my signature?


----------



## tequila

Oh yes, Im a big soda stream fan, I generally use it to fizz up tap water and thats it! I get through 3 or 4 litres a night with ice and lemon slices. I used to drink a lot more wine - especially at home, but I havent really had it in months and there are bottles in the house which have lasted for ages!

18 months ago I was addicted to diet coke. Used to have 4 or 5 cans a night, when I was working night shifts, and my sleeping pattern was totally mashed! So I went cold turkey, and havent had a coke, diet or otherwise since. I dont miss it at all. I drink pints and pints of water at work now and its much better - not to mention cheaper!

Ive just replaced all the coffee and tea at home with decaf (its horrible, its gonna take some getting used to!) so I think Ive got it sorted.

Diet-wise, I eat low carb and I intend to keep to this. Ive read a lot of science on this and am 100% convinced its best for me and baby. Just need to stick with it and I will lose the rest of the weight. 

And the check up thing is a good idea. What do I do - just ask for a pre-pregnancy check up with the nurse?


----------



## dragonhawk

Ask to make an appointment for a check prior to TTC. That's what I asked for and was told that I would have to see a doctor for this as the nurses are not able to do these.

I'll let you know what happens tomorrow, as I have my appointment at 9.50 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Caroline:-)

CowtownGirl said:


> Hello everyone and a big HI to the new girls!! Dragonhawk - that's exciting that you took your last pill and sounds like you've got lots going on to keep you busy till you start ttc (or officially ttc I guess!)
> 
> Not been on in a few days, but some good things this week:
> 1. I've been for my second blood test so if they confirm an underactive thyroid I should treatment for that next week - hurrah!
> 
> 2. I got my first positive OPK today!!!!!! :happydance: I actually got the positive in the morning and when I tested after work, it was a bit lighter, so thanks to all the advice I got here, I never would have thought to test in the morning otherwise and looks like I'd been missing the surge the last two months! Hurray!!
> 
> I've going out with some friends this weekend to celebrate the big 3-0 (not 30 until June 20th but we'll be in Canada then so going out with friends here this weekend!) We have an indoor ski slope in Manchester so we're going tubing (like sledging) and then out for food and drinks! hurray!
> 
> Anyone else up to anything? Good luck with your studying Lou!! :thumbup:

Congrats on the positive OPK!!! :happydance: Yay! Have fun celebrating your 30th - you are exactly 1 day less than a year younger than me!!! haha... I'll be 31 on June 21st!!!:pop:
Hope everyone is ok! I'm enjoing a nice glass of wine :wine:


----------



## pumpkim

Evening girlies :wave:

Having a quiet one tonight, hubby is apparently watching footie but he's been snoring so I'm guessing he's not seen much of it :roll:

Family party tomorrow so that should be fun :drunk:

Good news on the positive OPK CowtownGirl:thumbup: and Happy almost 30th :cake:


----------



## tequila

Evening all

Tried to catch up but no time and Im really tired. Just wanted to check in.

Ive just read the jargon thread which explains all the acronyms used on this site and I feel much more in the know now! I was really stuck with AF, but now I understand.

Friend bought in her tiny baby to work today and it shows how much Ive changed. I always used to hate trying to fake interest in peoples babies, but I was so excited to see this one! 

Anyway, Im working this weekend so need some sleep!


----------



## Lou1234

Evening ladies :hi:

So many acronyms on these sites! Think I have got pretty much all of them now though!!

How is everyone?

I have tomorrow off work which is :thumbup: but I'm supposed to be using it to study so it isn't going to be that much fun! Have a trip to the gym planned as well and that is about it! I lead such an exciting life I do!


----------



## Dee_H

Morning ladies!! My mom is taking baby girl to the wildlife park today...it is awesome weather here...Wish I ws going too, but I have to work!!:growlmad: Today my hubby and I are celabrating 3 years of marriage, crazy how time flies!! Hope all is well with all of you!:hugs:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hello everyone! Surprisingly the weather is gorgeous in Manchester right now, too! I'm a Brownie leader in my spare time so hopefully tonight we'll be able to take the girls to the park - hurray!

Hope everyone is good. I'll be a little MIA for a while. Off to Canada for a short holiday to see my family and stuff. Leave on Friday but will be very busy between now and then, so you all take care of yourselves and see you when I get back!!

OH! And - good news with my GP this week, my blood tests came back and my thyroid levels were still abnormal (underactive) so started my medication for that today. I know that might not sound like good news, but I am happy after reading all the potential complications for ttc, etc. Everything else is a-ok so as long as the medication sorts out my thyroid levels, I will have the same chance as everyone else for ttc!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! 

Have a lovely couple of weeks girlies!! x


----------



## pumpkim

:thumbup: great news.

have a fab holiday :hugs:


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Massive shake up in my life - i'm now ntnp :happydance:
I'm shocked
Hope everyone is good

xxx


----------



## beccad

Great news Andie!

Dee, Happy Anniversary!

I'm v.bored - World Cup seems to be on 24/7 here *yawn* and I don't find it very interesting. I quite like watching England play, but DH will sit and watch whoever is playing every evening :wacko:

Much more exciting, however, is that we're going to Australia next week :happydance::happydance::happydance: Going to be visiting some family whilst we're there, but we're also taking the opportunity to see lots of the sights. A whole month off work, YIPPEEEEEE :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

I'm jealous of you ladies off on holidays to Canada and Australia! Hope you both have a lovely time!

Yay angie! :thumbup: for you!


----------



## dragonhawk

Evening all...

Angie - Yay!!!!

It's been a glorious day here weather-wise. Mind, having lost 2 stone since Christmas and managed to keep it off and now no longer being on BCP, I'm freezing!!!!! I made them close the windows in the office today, cos I was sooooooo cold. ;)

GOt my own back today, as I'm normally the one that opens them and freezes everyone. :)


----------



## manuiti

Hiya, can I join in? I'm 35, my fiance is 33 and we're going to start trying for our first in July. It's going to be fun trying because he works away from home for 9 weeks at a time and is then home for 3 weeks. So there's going to be a lot of luck needed for the timing of when he's actually home. xxx


----------



## peyiagirl

Hi there, I think I may have posted in the wrong place on start up here tonight. I found you on google and had a read through before joining, seeing the oap section (lol) made me think GREAT help and advice may be given, I put on the other thread how I have been on cerazette for the last 4 yrs due to depression (my life situation didn't help) long story but basically I am now in a very happy relationship with a wonderful man whom I never thought existed, he has no children, and would make a wonderful father, we have been talking about it a lot lately he would absolutely love to have child of his own, I would love to start again but I have a 23yr old son and 19yr old daughter who live in the UK, we are now in Cyprus. Im worried about TTC at my age and the cerazette affects after reading some of the threads PLEASE please can any of you help me. :flower:


----------



## pumpkim

Soooo jealous of you girls off on hols :sad2:, work is a nightmare at the minute, any of you fancy sticking me in your suitcase?

Peyiagirl - I think there is a group of 40+ TTCers over on the TTC section and I'm sure they'll be able to offer lots of support and advice and you're very welcome to our little OAP club if you want to join us for a natter! :mrgreen:


----------



## beccad

Hello newbies!

Peyagirl, I guess you never know until you try eh? I don't know anything about cerazette I'm afraid... have you spoken to your doctor about it?


----------



## peyiagirl

Thank you pumpkin i will go and have a look,


----------



## peyiagirl

Hi pumpkin, tried to find TTC over 40 and cant seem to find anything, anyone know where or what thread it's under please could really do with a bit of support from someone my ancient age. Havn't seen the doc yet but will book to see next week. I think its better to hear from people who are in the same situ.:flower:


----------



## KittenKat

Well looks like I am now officially going to be classed as NTNP, though as we are not officially TTC I am staying firmly put in this place up until I need to move over somewhere else. We have decided that a smaller age gap may actually be slightly easier than the 2 year gap between my last two seeing as Mia is a "opinionated" little girl but didn't get that way really until she did hit 2 :haha:, and I don't really want to wait for the gap I had between my first two hehe


----------



## pumpkim

peyiagirl said:


> Hi pumpkin, tried to find TTC over 40 and cant seem to find anything, anyone know where or what thread it's under please could really do with a bit of support from someone my ancient age. Havn't seen the doc yet but will book to see next week. I think its better to hear from people who are in the same situ.:flower:

There is this thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/3214-ttc-30s-40s-club-186.html
and also
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/291939-ttc-late-30s-early-40s-21.html

Hope they're useful :thumbup:


----------



## janna

Well, I may be out of the club... as I think I've gotten a :bfp: this morning! I've posted pics in the pregnancy test forum. Line was very faint, and as I haven't had AF since going off the pill, I have no idea when I might have ovulated.


----------



## pumpkim

Wow, fingers crossed for you :thumbup: 
I'm off to have a look at your test :happydance:


----------



## manuiti

janna said:


> Well, I may be out of the club... as I think I've gotten a :bfp: this morning! I've posted pics in the pregnancy test forum. Line was very faint, and as I haven't had AF since going off the pill, I have no idea when I might have ovulated.

Oh how exciting!!! I'm going to go and have a look at your other post now too! 
xxx


----------



## Isla

Hi! I'm Isla and am 33 years old and hubby is 39. We just had our first in January and want one more. We have been married for 11 years, so it definitely didn't rush into things! lol

We waited because at first neither of us wanted children, but as the years went by we thought we might some day. We were enjoying ourselves and going on vacations, etc. Last year we decided it was time so after our 2nd cycle I was pregnant.

We are talking about TTC #2 in April 2011. At that point, I will be 34 and hubby will be 40.


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hello ladies,
Well, I've not been on here in a week, and gosh, what a lot seems to have happened!!! :wacko: I have added newbies to the front and changed those ntnp... etc.
Firstly, welcome to manuiti, Isla and peyiagirl :hi: 
Cowtowngirl and Beccad, don't know if you've done off on your holls yet, but if not - hope you both have a fab time -I'm very jealous!!!! :plane:
Angie79 & kittenkat - both ntnp then!!! Yay, very exciting for you both!!!! Sending you both loads of babydust :dust: . Angie, what happened to bring on this change of plan then?!?!?!?
And wow - janna, congrats on your :bfp: That's brilliant news, I'm so happy for you - please come back and tell all!!! I've added a new BFP section to the front, so you are officially the first member of our club to get there!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lou1234

Evening ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I've spent a few hours today with a friend and her 5 year old daughter. My friend is 6 months pregnant so felt very broody but had a lovely afternoon!

Caroline - Please can you change my TTC date to Jan 2011? I think with things coming up in my life like the wedding and exams etc we are better off waiting until 2011. I'm not sure I'll exactly feel the same once we are married but I'm going to hold out if I can! I have my sensible head on today!


----------



## Lou1234

And congrats Janna - looks like a :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## manuiti

Caroline:-) said:


> welcome to manuiti, Isla and peyiagirl :hi:

Thanks for the welcome Caroline! Seems like a very friendly forum. :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

manuiti said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> welcome to manuiti, Isla and peyiagirl :hi:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome Caroline! Seems like a very friendly forum. :happydance:Click to expand...

Everyone I've come across on this :jo: thread is lovely and others on the forum in general are nice and friendly! I love coming here and reading about everyone! But I'm quite a nosy person anyway!


----------



## beccad

Janna congrats!


----------



## janna

Thanks so much ladies! I took another test this afternoon, this time a Clearblue... still :bfp:! It's updated into my initial post in the pregnancy test forum. I'm absolutely shocked that it happened so quickly, and think I'm still in a bit of denial since I have no symptoms/don't "feel" pregnant!


----------



## KittenKat

Congratz hunny :hugs:

And welcome to all the new OAP's good to see more of us around


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> Caroline - Please can you change my TTC date to Jan 2011? I think with things coming up in my life like the wedding and exams etc we are better off waiting until 2011. I'm not sure I'll exactly feel the same once we are married but I'm going to hold out if I can! I have my sensible head on today!

No problem, I've changed it :hugs:

How is everyone today? I'm not in the best of moods, as I'm back in work tomorrow after a fortnight off... :growlmad: ah well... :shrug:


----------



## KittenKat

Currently trying to plan a wedding for 2012, so spending the day between mummy duties, doing research into venues for reception and ceremony and possibly churches if I can find pretty ones in the area we will be living in by then.

Though trying to find a wedding dress that is lovely, cheap and not from China is proving hard


----------



## Elski

Hello chicks! :hi:

I'm not allowed to start TTC for #2 til spring next year (OH says so :winkwink:) so I thought I'd come and join you so we can all share each others journeys, trials and tribulations! 

I'm 34 in a couple of weeks and had my first very unexpectedly at 33 after being told I'd be unlikely to conceive naturally due to severe endometriosis :happydance:

So that's me. Hello!


----------



## Dee_H

Morning ladies..hope you all had a wonderful weekend. I had Friday off so me and monkey went shopping..she loves to shop, it's in her blood.lol!!She gets all excited when we pull into the mall parking lot!!Saturday and Sunday, playing outside, the weather was beautiful in Nova Scotia, and of course it was Father's Day so we made so pictures for Daddy! Back to work today:growlmad:


----------



## beccad

KittenKat said:


> Currently trying to plan a wedding for 2012, so spending the day between mummy duties, doing research into venues for reception and ceremony and possibly churches if I can find pretty ones in the area we will be living in by then.
> 
> Though trying to find a wedding dress that is lovely, cheap and not from China is proving hard

Monsoon and Debenhams have some great dresses for not too much - £150-200 sort of budget.


----------



## Lou1234

KittenKat said:


> Currently trying to plan a wedding for 2012, so spending the day between mummy duties, doing research into venues for reception and ceremony and possibly churches if I can find pretty ones in the area we will be living in by then.
> 
> Though trying to find a wedding dress that is lovely, cheap and not from China is proving hard

Keep an eye on the Preloved website if you are happy to wear a dress that has just been worn once for a few hours. If you know the style and size you are after it is really worth having a look.


----------



## Lou1234

Can I please ask what you ladies would do in my situation?

We would love to TTC in September (although I moved my TTC date on this thread to 2011 when I had my sensible head on but we'll ignore that for now!).

As things stand, if I stop taking my pill at the end of my pack in August, I will have finished my breakthrough bleed a week before the wedding. If I remember correctly when I've previously had breaks from the pill, I've pretty much slipped back into having regular periods. If this happens, then I will be due on about a day or so before the end of our 2 week honeymoon (if we don't catch during that time!).

If you were in my situation would you a) stop taking the pill before the wedding so you can start TTC straight away or b) take it until back from honeymoon so you know for sure when your bleed will be?

I'm just interested in hearing other thoughts.


----------



## MrsWifey

Hi, I joined BnB today and I think this might be my fave thread! Me and hubby are both 29, got married a few weeks ago and have been together for a year (whirlwind romance)! We both feel like we would have had kids in our mid-20's if situations had been different and so are quite broody. We've been TTCing for about 8 months but have decided to move back 'home' so we have support from our families and so have put TTC on hold until aug/sept.

Lou1234, I would come off the pill before the wedding, see how it goes over the honeymoon and then when you get back start counting days etc properly. That way you might catch on honeymoon which is lovely, but you don't want to make your honeymoon all about concieving, just enjoy it.


----------



## buterflymomma

Hi! My name is Nicole. I am 35 and my DH will be 37 in July. I had my first baby when I was 30. We currently have 3 beautiful kids. Nicholas is 4, Genevieve is 2 and Viviana is 7 mos. (11.23.2009.) We want a big family, so we aren't done yet!:winkwink: 

I would like to start trying now, but we both have agreed to wait at least until my youngest 12 months old. I also want to be close to my goal weight before I get pregnant again. I have lost a total of 47lbs so far :happydance: and have about 40 more to go. We both know that we want at least one more baby, but have discussed possibly two more. We will see how it goes when we have the next one. 

Right now we are doing NFP as our form of BC. I am still learning about it all, but know my body and am pretty regular so, we feel it is pretty safe for us. Although, I did think I was pregnant this month, but AF showed up last night to prove me wrong. 

It is nice to meet other women out there WTT over 30. Sometimes I feel like my clock is just ticking away and I get a bit of baby fever..lol. I am trying to be patient though because I know my hubby is right that we should wait. 

Nicole


----------



## angie79

Well i'm back - My pig of a oh has changed his mind so back to wtt:cry:

It was nice while it lasted

xxx


----------



## beccad

Lou1234 said:


> Can I please ask what you ladies would do in my situation?
> 
> We would love to TTC in September (although I moved my TTC date on this thread to 2011 when I had my sensible head on but we'll ignore that for now!).
> 
> As things stand, if I stop taking my pill at the end of my pack in August, I will have finished my breakthrough bleed a week before the wedding. If I remember correctly when I've previously had breaks from the pill, I've pretty much slipped back into having regular periods. If this happens, then I will be due on about a day or so before the end of our 2 week honeymoon (if we don't catch during that time!).
> 
> If you were in my situation would you a) stop taking the pill before the wedding so you can start TTC straight away or b) take it until back from honeymoon so you know for sure when your bleed will be?
> 
> I'm just interested in hearing other thoughts.

Depends how much shagging you want to do on your holiday?! I'd come off the pill in time for the honeymoon myself, and get shagging!




buterflymomma said:


> Hi! My name is Nicole. I am 35 and my DH will be 37 in July. I had my first baby when I was 30. We currently have 3 beautiful kids. Nicholas is 4, Genevieve is 2 and Viviana is 7 mos. (11.23.2009.) We want a big family, so we aren't done yet!:winkwink:
> 
> I would like to start trying now, but we both have agreed to wait at least until my youngest 12 months old. I also want to be close to my goal weight before I get pregnant again. I have lost a total of 47lbs so far :happydance: and have about 40 more to go. We both know that we want at least one more baby, but have discussed possibly two more. We will see how it goes when we have the next one.
> 
> Right now we are doing NFP as our form of BC. I am still learning about it all, but know my body and am pretty regular so, we feel it is pretty safe for us. Although, I did think I was pregnant this month, but AF showed up last night to prove me wrong.
> 
> It is nice to meet other women out there WTT over 30. Sometimes I feel like my clock is just ticking away and I get a bit of baby fever..lol. I am trying to be patient though because I know my hubby is right that we should wait.
> 
> Nicole

Fab weight loss - congratulations :happydance: and welcome!




angie79 said:


> Well i'm back - My pig of a oh has changed his mind so back to wtt:cry:
> 
> It was nice while it lasted
> 
> xxx

Hugs Angie. Plan lots of lovely things to do over the next six months and it'll fly by! DH and I will be TTCing in about six months, so we can keep each other company!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :jo:
*Kittenkat* - :yipee: yay on planning your wedding!!! Make sure you enjoy it - I LOVED planning my wedding!!!! Got a bit obsessed actually... :blush:
*Lou1234*, personally if it were me I would continue taking the pill until after the honeymoon - there's no way I would want to be in the situation where I had my period on my honeymoon - let alone not being really sure when I was due and how long, etc - even though you were regular before, I guess there's no guarantee you will be this time... Also, if you are thinking of coming off before the wedding you risk having to deal with potential bleeding on your wedding day - for me there would be no question which option I'd go for!:dohh:
*Angie*, oh no, what happened?!?! Lots of changing of minds lately... Big hugs. :hugs: I've moved you to Jan '11 on front page - is that right?
Welcome *Elski* :hi: What fabulous news that you conceived last time when you expected you might'nt be able to! :wohoo: I put you in March on the front, is that right?
Welcome* MrsWifey* :hi: Congrats on your recent wedding!!!! :wedding: Hope you had an amazing day!!! 
Welcome *buterflymomma* :hi: WTT #4 wow! There's a few others on here WTT their 4th I think!


----------



## KittenKat

Oh I am terribly obsessed with planning this wedding lol, pretty much been given carte blanche on planning it too, other than the budget. Bless my OH he said he really doesnt care about the wedding and the trimmings because he would be very happy to marry me wearing a black bin bag and wellies in the middle of a field, but because it means so much to me I can plan the wedding I want (within the budget)

And obviously as we will be living up in your neck of the woods by then Caroline I have pretty much picked Cardiff town hall for the ceremony

https://www.cardiffcityhall.com/ Have fallen in love with the building, just have to call them later when youngest give me a moment to get their prices because they also can hold the reception too.

Now to get onto planning the dresses and colours and Ooooo I am sooo looking forawrd to this because my last wedding was a stupidly cheap affair, and really not what I wanted from my day if I am completely honest with myself


----------



## Caroline:-)

Sounds Fab Kittenkat - City Hall is gorgeous  The only thing I would say - not that it's necessarily a problem but something to be aware of - City hall is right in the middle of town & is busy working offices. During the week everyone will be in work there, and during the weekend that area of town will be busy too - during the summer the parks are full of people sunbathing, etc... & parking is limited too and will cost! I'm really not intending to put you off at all - I think City Hall is a lovely wedding venue - but I don't know how well you actually know the area, so I didn't want you to only go on what you read!!! Personally when I got married, I was put off places that were open to the public which in other ways were lovely - but it's not the same for everyone! My friend had a lovely wedding at the Hilton hotel right by City Hall, and some lovely pics in the park... I was considering Cardiff Castle but was put off by the fact that rooms were open to the public until 30 mins before the wedding...

Hope you have loads of fun planning it all - I LOVED planning mine sooo much!!! I think the hotel thought I was a bit of a psycho when I was telling them exactly what I wanted and had my notebook with all my questions, and all the things I was having - etc... I told them I didn't want napkins in the fan shape (sooo 80's in my book, lol) that they normally did so they let me pick up all the napkins so I could fold them and tie with ribon the way I wanted, haha!!! Nothing slipped my attention I tell you, :haha:, I'd love to do it all over again... Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## KittenKat

Know the area slightly, OH knows it better as he spends time up around there for work.

Looked at the castle but the pricesz put me off, am on quite a tight budget so if you have any ideas I am very open to them, wish the hotel down the road from the Hall did what other in their chain do and that is "Wedding in a Box" nearly all in for £3500, because we can probably scape that together with some serious saving


----------



## Caroline:-)

I think the council do a list of all the places that are registered to perform civil ceremonys - they used to anyway! Aha, found it - here's the link: https://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2867,2903,2915,4452&parent_directory_id=2865. I guess the other local councils will have the same? Castell Coch is gorgeous - but you can only have 30 people!!!! So it was definately out for me!!! I looked at a few of the hotels but we went for New House Country Hotel in the end  
I hope I haven't put you off City Hall though - it really would be stunning - it's just that I know the middle of town with the public around isn't everyone's cup of tea - I'd have hated for you to book it and then find out!!! :hugs:


----------



## KittenKat

Oh no not put off, just keeping my avenues open, just incase the whole kit and kaboodle there costs too much.

Busy doesn't really bother me as long as the picture is closer to perfect than my current options around here. The old registry office in town was in a tbh horrible boring building, next door to the council buildings and the swimming pool. The current one while its a prettier building is right on the main taxi rank for town :haha: and next door and opposite pubs.

Will have a proper nose around their list and add some more hopefully to my shortlist


----------



## dragonhawk

Kitten, 
Just to let you know, I pretty much had carte blanche when doing our wedding too....
(Hubbie didn't really care too much, so long as we got married!!)

I set myself a budget of £3,000 not including the dress, and the whole dream came in at £3500. Then my parents wouldn't allow us to pay for anything or my dress, so it was even more dream like.

However dreams can come true, it just takes a little imagination in order to realise the whole ocassion. I'll post some piccies to encourage, if it'll help.


----------



## KittenKat

Help is always welcome, plus do love looking at wedding things :haha:


----------



## Lou1234

Wedding planning does become obsessive - bit like this WTT and then TTC lark!

My OH told me to narrow down my choices and let him know then we could decide from there! We have a year from engagement to our wedding in September so I had to get a move on! So from day 1 he regularaly got e-mails! I would narrow the photographer down to about 3 people then he would have a look! He has a say and is happy to talk about wedding stuff but I'm pretty much doing it all! But I am quite an organised person when it comes to things like that. I like to have control!

Thanks for the opinions on the coming off the pill issue. I have to make an appointment at the docs in a few weeks as I've only got 1 pack of pill left and need at least 1 more pack! Plus need to have a smear done as doc recommended doing it soon if TTC in Sept as I think I'm due to have one later on in the year which can't happen if I'm pregnant.


----------



## angie79

Thanks :flower:

I felt too upset to reply but i'm fine now.
He just felt we needed to be more than just ready ourselves but also have some money behind us - i totally understand but i just wish he had decided this before he said we could try - oh well.
Although i'm now waiting for af as we did have a week of dtd and even though i had just come off the pill you never know. 

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Angie, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better about things now. I did have a read of your journal the other day :hugs:
Well, I'm guessing you're hoping AF doesn't arrive?!?!? Your OH can't keep changing his mind then!!!! :haha: So here's some baby dust just in case!!! :dust:


----------



## angie79

Caroline:-) said:


> Hey Angie, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better about things now. I did have a read of your journal the other day :hugs:
> Well, I'm guessing you're hoping AF doesn't arrive?!?!? Your OH can't keep changing his mind then!!!! :haha: So here's some baby dust just in case!!! :dust:

ahhh thanks hun :flower:

Yeah i know - he drives me mad sometimes - i cant make it all out - but i have the feeling he is expecting me to take charge about protection - silly man when he knows i want a bubba :shrug:

I would love it if af didnt arrive but i guess it will eventually as i only came off the pill 2 weeks ago and i doubt we are that fertile.

xxx


----------



## CowtownGirl

Wow - hello to all the new lovlies!! :flower:

Just back off short holiday (more to activate DH Canadian immigration status than to have a proper holiday). Still jet-lagged and back in work tomorrow so just a quick hello and catch up properly soon! 

Oh - and I turned 30 while away so I guess I am a 'real' OAP now!! :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

You never know Angie! There is one popular school of thought that believes that fertility is particularly high for the first few months after coming off the pill... that's the reason I'm starting TTC more or less straight away after coming off the pill... Soooo, 2 weeks after coming off the pill, it's possible that you were in fact very fertile in deed when you DTD!!!! :happydance:

Welcome back Cowtowngirl :hi:
Hope you had a lovely holiday and yay! Welcome to your 30's! :thumbup: I turned 31 just over a week ago... it's wierd though isn't it... I just can't believe I'm that old!!!! I still feel 16, lol... :haha: And now we're all in a little group where we're 'old' to be having babies?!??!? :shrug:


----------



## Lou1234

Happy Belated Birthday to the both of you!

I'm 30 next April and will be married and maybe pregnant! That thought scares me sometimes!!

I'm also planning on TTC straight off coming off the pill to see what happens.


----------



## MrsWifey

I came off the pill last nov and no luck yet (have gone from ttc to wtt for a few months due to work stuff) but hopefully you'll have more luck and babydust than I did!

slightly o/t question but how do you mark posts as read?

what did everyone do for their 30th birthdays? Hubby and I both turn 30 within a couple of weeks of each other next year and now that the wedding is done and we've put ttc on hold I'm looking for something to occupy my mind so thought I'd start scheming for our 30th birthdays bash!


----------



## MrsWifey

Just been told off by hubby for being on here cos it's making him too broody, lol!


----------



## Lou1234

I turn 30 in April the day after OH's mum turns 70! I keep joking about a joint 100th birthday bash but it wont happen!!

I'm hoping I get to be in London with my friends and family but I need to accept that I might be up North for my birthday visiting OH Mum!

Defo a good thing to be planning for! Especially if you and hubby have your birthdays so close together!


----------



## KittenKat

Spent my 30'th looking like a beached whale :baby: Not had much luck in having big b'days happen very well.

My 18th was pants because (my now ex) got snotty about the way the club wanted to make cocktails, my 21st was shared with my BIL for his 18th and had a "family" party. But as I had a 3 month old I didn't bother wanting anything else, I just wanted sleep. Obviously this year I was still pregnant with my youngest baba so kept the fact I was turning 30 on the quiet, got told off by my friends but hey ho was in no shape to party.

Bleh that sounds right miserable, I blame AF completely for my mood I think among other stuff


----------



## baby-diva

i'm 28 tomorrow, and my partner is 38 in September - i hope it's ok for me to join in here.

we will be starting IUI early next year, but we have our first appointment next Tuesday - basically all the paperwork and some basic tests first off.


----------



## ragdoll

Welcome Baby-Diva


----------



## firstLO

Hi I'm 32 & OH is 38 we're WTT for #2 possibly start TTC september but may be later.


----------



## pumpkim

:hi: Welcome new OAPs!
We're becoming quite a crowd now aren't we!


----------



## baby.love

Hey fellow WTT OAP's :wave: Can i join you please,

I am Leah(30) and my OH is Nathan(30)

We are WTT for my #4 his #3 until feb 2011, we are having to wait due to me having had 3 previous c-sections. I am very excited, but happy to wait as i have just started my driving lessons. I wanna pass my test before having another baby if possible.

Cant wait to chat to you all :flower:


Oh and ragdoll i see you are an Ipswich girl too :) Where abouts are you? x


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hey all! How is everyone?
I've not been on here in almost a week as I've been working hard on my assignment. :comp: All done now though... now onto the next one... :book:
So Angie, any news?!?! Did AF appear?!?!?
Welcome baby-diva, firstLO and baby.love :hi: Nice to see even more of us oldies!!! I've added you all to the front. :happydance:
Good luck to those moving to TTC/NTNP from this month!!! Please stay here with us too and let us know how it goes! Babydust to all here who are NTNP and TTC!!!! :dust:


----------



## angie79

Nope no af but got a very poss on a opk this morning and tonight - so i'm guessing af will be in around 2 weeks - at least i know my body still works

xxx


----------



## Minkadanger

Hello, 31 here, Dh 33- Wtt till april next year. I'm ready now, dh not quite, so in the mean time I can hope for an oopsie! lol! =)


----------



## EllaUmbrella

Hello, just made my account today!

I am 29, going to (hopefully) TTC in Jan 2010, OH and I will both be 30 at that point.

Honestly? I waited b/c that seemed the more "responsible" thing to do...finished my education, have a (more) secure job, etc. 

But...now that I'm about to turn 30, ppl are like "oh why did you WAIT so long," etc. Like wait a minute, I was playing by YOUR rules, got my job/career/etc lined up, and now it seems to be coming back to bite me. 

At the same time, I'm very glad I was able to experience all these other things, travel, etc. But, I will be sad if I'm "punished" (if that's the word) with not being able to get pg, b/c I was "playing by the rules" all these years.

Does that make sense at all? Anyone else going thru this? Is this just a U.S. thing? :wacko:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Welcome Minkadanger and EllaUmbrella :hi: I've added you both to the front :happydance:

EllaUmbrella, I know exactly what you mean... I have wanted kids for years, but have been 'sensible' and put it off until I was in the best position I could be - i.e. married, have bought our own house, education, settled in a reasonable job... and the last 2 years I've had to wait until I've been in my job long enough to be entitled to full maternity pay... And yes, I worry that having left it this long if I have trouble conceiving that I'll just really regret having put it off for so long... but hey, we can't change the past, so just have to try not to stress about it I guess... :shrug:


----------



## Caroline:-)

46 of us oldies now WOW! :thumbup:
:wohoo:


----------



## dragonhawk

Old on the outside, young in the middle....

Kind of like Minstrels. :)


----------



## baby-diva

hi can i be added to the list to be trying in July 2011 :D :D

we had our appointment with the baby doctor on Tuesday, and we're officially on the waiting list for IUI :D so exciting!!
how is everyone else today???


----------



## EllaUmbrella

dragonhawk said:


> Old on the outside, young in the middle....
> 
> Kind of like Minstrels. :)

Haha! Maybe that is what our group should be called :serenade: :juggle:

I'm doing ok! I'm starting a new class at my community college extension tonight...not to get a degree, just to learn a new skill and - not gonna lie - DISTRACT me from getting the broody blues :wacko: . Nonetheless, I'm looking forward to it! :thumbup: How about you all?


----------



## baby-diva

Ella - waht new skill do you want to learn????


----------



## EllaUmbrella

I'm taking a sign language course :thumbup: . OH is taking it with me as well. :friends:

I have just always wanted to learn it, and no better time but the present and all that....annnd ok, I want future LO to be able to communicate using ASL :blush: .

There is a "baby sign" movement that is popular here in the U.S., but the "baby signs" are not actual ASL...might as well teach them the real signs, right? :amartass: lol 

Even if LO doesn't pick it up, I have just always wanted to learn it!!


----------



## baby-diva

wow that sounds really good :D :D


----------



## dragonhawk

Yeah, sorry, didn't mean the musical kind. It's something of a sign of my age.

Minstrels are sweets that are large chocolate drops that are covered with a sugary shell. The original adverts for them refered to them as the chocolate that melt in your mouth but not in your hand. :):happydance:


----------



## baby-diva

how is everyone today???? i'm not sleeping well just now - keep thinking about babies!!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hay Baby-diva that's fab news!!! I've changed you to July '11 on the front :happydance:

I'm off work today and tomorrow myself & DH are off to Dublin for a few days to stay with our friends. So looking forward to that as there's a really bad situation at work at the moment that I'm really stressed about, so nice to get away from there for a few days!

EllaUmbrella, good for you going the course - sounds interesting! I wish I had time to do somehting like that... what with working full time, doing a masters degree (MSc in Housing) and doing the house up I've no time to breathe let alone anything else!!! :sleep:


----------



## baby-diva

thanks Caroline,
have a great time in Dublin.
today i'm off to visit my Gran in the hospital - so i'm leaving soon to go meet my sister :D :D then we're off.


----------



## Lou1234

:hi: everyone!

Thought I would pop on and say hi! My bank rec doesn't balance so I'm taking 5 mins out before I try and find the difference! Boring accouts work stuff!!

Mmmm... Minstrels! I just looked for a chocolate smiley but can't see one! I mean, they have ones for wine, lolly and ice cream but none for chocolate (unless I missed it)? On a forum with lots of women?! Madness! :shrug:

The sign language course sounds really interesting. I would love to do something like that. Might look into it a bit more once my accounting studies are out of the way!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> :hi: everyone!
> 
> 
> Mmmm... Minstrels! I just looked for a chocolate smiley but can't see one! I mean, they have ones for wine, lolly and ice cream but none for chocolate (unless I missed it)? On a forum with lots of women?! Madness! :shrug:

Good point!!! :thumbup: Why no chocolate?!?!? Hmmmm... :shrug:


----------



## Dee_H

Afternoon ladies..weather in Nova Scotia has been beautiful the last week. Taking my Mom for another tattoo this weekend and prob spending a lot of time in the pool with Rian. I had a doc appt yesterday as my Diabetes has been out of whack!! My doc has made some major changes in my insulin..hoping it will put my bsl back to normal. We plan on ttc on Sept but I need to make sure everything is in check with my health first. 
Learning Sign Language is awesome!! I took a course years ago and worked in daycare teaching sign language to a LO with a cochlear implant. I have taught Ri quite a few signs. It is too cute to see a 15 month old sign!!:hugs:


----------



## EllaUmbrella

dragonhawk said:


> Yeah, sorry, didn't mean the musical kind. It's something of a sign of my age.
> 
> Minstrels are sweets that are large chocolate drops that are covered with a sugary shell. The original adverts for them refered to them as the chocolate that melt in your mouth but not in your hand. :):happydance:


OHHHH. :dohh: . Do you mean M&M's...? That was the original slogan for M&M's, but I feel like they're still called M&M's outside of the U.S. as well....if not, then one candy copied the other's slogan ;) . 

--Actually I have 'heard' that that slogan, for M&M's, was because the "U.S." soldiers wanted a candy that wouldn't melt in their uniforms/pockets....so out of the goodness of their hearts (/sarcasm), M&M's came up w/that candy & slogan. But that *could* definitely be U.S. revisionist history, glorifying wars and soldiers :gun: *SIGH....*

Sign language class was great! Did you know, this: :thumbup: "loosely" is the sign for the number 10. :) Learn somethin' every day!

In other news, there is a cartoon movie coming out here called "Despicable Me" that OH and I might go see....it comes out this wkend so there will undoubtedly be cute LO's there...which will make me more broody....*sigh* why do I do this to myself (the movie looks funny, tho).


----------



## dragonhawk

Yes, it was M&M's but they used nearly the same wording for Galaxy Minstrels. :)

Now of course, they're both made by Mars, so they're pract6ically the same anyway. Minstels are bigger though, so more chocolate. :)


----------



## EllaUmbrella

dragonhawk said:



> Yes, it was M&M's but they used nearly the same wording for Galaxy Minstrels. :)
> 
> Now of course, they're both made by Mars, so they're pract6ically the same anyway. Minstels are bigger though, so more chocolate. :)


Ah, got it :thumbup: .

More chocolate in Minstrels than M&M's??? - hey we're getting ripped off here!! :laugh2: haha.


----------



## Lou1234

Too....much....chocolate.....talk......want.....to......eat......chocolate! :rofl:


----------



## pumpkim

Well ladies, I'm in shock. I appear to have got my BFP (pic in my journal - link below). I really wasn't expecting it and I'm very nervous and really hope it's a sticky bean. According to my dates I'm 5 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## angie79

pumpkim said:


> Well ladies, I'm in shock. I appear to have got my BFP (pic in my journal - link below). I really wasn't expecting it and I'm very nervous and really hope it's a sticky bean. According to my dates I'm 5 weeks :cloud9:

awww :cloud9: - congrats hun


xxx


----------



## angie79

How is everyone

I so want the time to move and the money i need to be save already

xxx


----------



## baby-diva

pumpkim said:


> Well ladies, I'm in shock. I appear to have got my BFP (pic in my journal - link below). I really wasn't expecting it and I'm very nervous and really hope it's a sticky bean. According to my dates I'm 5 weeks :cloud9:

wow huge congrats - off to read your journal!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KittenKat

Excuse me ladies going to have to let off some steam in a minute, but firstly congratz Pumpkim *hugs*

I feel like utter crud, been having some problems in mine and OH's relationship all because of stuff that happened and how I was treated by my ex H during that relationship, but we are working through that and things will get better.But I now have an utter hatred (and I know hate is a strong word but right now it is hate) for one of OH's work colleagues (well sort of boss, not that the guy can find his backside with both hands half the time), firstly he sends yet another crude email so I am feeling like sending him one back ranting and raving, and today my OH has to go into work to do overtime, found out after we had planned to do some stuff around the house and do food shopping etc....guess why? Yep the twonk had decided to give himself the day off to watch the Grand Prix, so I am now sat at home alone with the 3 kiddies hoping they don't give OH anymore calls so he can be home before 2pm and we can still get some food shopping done so we can actually eat tonight.

I'm not normally the violent sort but I right now would love to kick that bloke in the unmentionables so they land in his throat:grr::grr:


----------



## gillyanna

Hi,

My OH and I I must be ancient as I am 36 (last month) and he is 45. We alreasy have 3 kids aged 18, 13 & 13 (twins) and for some reason we both thought that we were done until recently. For some unknown reason to us both we both feel that right now in our lives would be a fantastic time to have another baby. Maybe its because we both have good jobs, maybe as we are a 'bit' older and have some life experience or maybe its just because we want to !! Anyway, we have just started to TTC and are looking forward to a new addition in the not too distant future hopefully .....

looking forward to getting to know all your stories too

baby dust to you all x x x


----------



## dragonhawk

OK, well this continues to be the new beginning for us.... :witch: arrived this morning!!! Hooray, it would appear that I am normal and I'm now a CBFM POAS addict!


----------



## Lou1234

:hi: everyone!

Yay dragonhawk! Guess it won't be very often that we will be so happy to see :witch:

I wanted to say thank you to those who gave me their thoughts on when to come off the pill. I've decided to wait until after our honeymoon (if finances allow it). We have decided to scuba dive while out in Egypt and I really don't want my body to go weird on my wedding day or while we are away! Would hate to have a random bleed and be feeling odd pains while I'm away while my body figures out what is going on.

If money allows us to TTC in Sept time instead of 2011 then I'll finish my pack while away which means we can start TTC once back!!


----------



## EllaUmbrella

pumpkim said:


> Well ladies, I'm in shock. I appear to have got my BFP (pic in my journal - link below). I really wasn't expecting it and I'm very nervous and really hope it's a sticky bean. According to my dates I'm 5 weeks :cloud9:

Congratulations again *pumpkim*!!! :happydance: 

So just an update, the ASL class is GREAT because it super-distracts me from being broody (at least temporarily). Instead of looking thru YouTube videos from babycenter.com :blush:, I've been looking up videos of people teaching and speaking ASL. :thumbup: Not that the bb info isn't helpful, it's just that "learning something else" doesn't make me as broody. U know?

I'm kind of a secret (or not-so-secret) nerd :amartass: so it's helpful insofar as something to put my energies into :) .


----------



## Caroline:-)

OMG, I go away for a few days and look what I miss!!!! :wacko:

Firstly congrats *Pumpkim*!!!! :bfp: Thats' such exciting news, soooo happy for you!!!! :hugs2: I'm off to read your journal now - and will change you on the front page!!! Woohoo!!! :wohoo:

Welcome Gillyanna :hi: How fab that you've decided to have another after such a long break! Do your kids know about your plans yet? I've added you to the front.

*Kittenkat*, hope you're feeling a bit better about things now... :awww: *Dragonhawk* - glad :witch: arrived, *Lou1234*, glad you've come to a decision about finishing the pill and *EllaUmbrella*, glad the class is going well

I've just come back from a fab few days visiting our friends in Dublin... and eeek, just a few days now 'til I come off the pill!!! I take my last one Saturday!:happydance:

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup: 
:dust: to everyone currently trying


----------



## KittenKat

Is it odd I feel excited for you Caroline? LOL

Yep feeling much better, spend Monday night talking with OH about everything that happened when I was married...or should I say still with ex H as divorce still needs sorting. Also wrote pretty much my whole story on a forum designed for women that have been through or are going through the sort of things I had.

I actually feel a little sorry for my poor OH as he has had it in the neck a few times in the last couple weeks and then to actually learn the whole story about my past while it helped him and me was probably a bit of a shock. Plus to add I then felt terribly liberated and have been having big troubles keeping my sticky little paws off of him :blush:

Still want to do really mean things to his team leader, like send his wife a letter letting her know what sort of man he is, but will have to be content with calling him "Norman Price" of Fireman Sam fame heheh because from what it seems the originals Normans phrase of "Not my fault" is very apt.


----------



## baby-diva

ooh caroline that's so excited!!!
i wish we were trying now, but only a year to go!!!!! can't wait :D :D


----------



## KerryGold

You can add in me in! I'll be the first October date woo!

I'm 32 and DH is 35. We've been together 15 years (last Thursday!) and married for 6 years when we TTC.

There have been two main barriers: (1) my career - did a PhD (finished last year finally) and in the meantime didn't have stable jobs for a while, then when I got one, I realised that on the money I was earning and with the rubbish Mat cover, we still couldn't afford it, so I got a new job at the start of the year (with only marginally better Mat cover) and am now patiently waiting out my 6-month probation. (2) DH wasn't/isn't ready.

We knew that were going to do it soon for about a year now, then my job threw a spanner in the works and DH is working himself up to it! (Why do people who want you to have a baby always tell you how you get no sleep and are exhausted etc? I know when you're there, you don't care for love, but before - it's so off-putting for men at least!)

Anyway, on Sunday, we agreed on October to start properly TTC when my probation is finished!

K x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi KerryGold :hi: I've added you as our first TTC Oct '10 :happydance:
Congrats for your 15 year anniversary of being together!!! :thumbup:
Lucky you with only 6 months probation at work - I've had to be in my job for 2 years before I'm entitled to enhanced maternity pay... I was sooo not expecting to have to wait this long when I started my job :dohh: Nearly there now though!!! :wohoo:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Hi all

Great thread.

I guess you can add me to the 'Unknown' list...as the decision is not ours to make :nope:

I'm 36 and hubby is 42, and if we're ever allowed, it'll be baby #1

Currently we're (not so) patiently waiting to be told we can get on with it :wacko:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hi all, not been on in a hundred years so I think I missed out on the list. Am I too late to be added? I am due AF now and we are TTC after it's gone, so my date is kind of late next week! I am 31, DH is 27.

Are people taking the club over to TTC and things too?


----------



## baby-diva

welcome kerry - wow october, i'm getting married then!! :D :D
fuzzy - i hope you get to try soon :D :D
peanutbean - i suppose you could start a thread for TTC :D for those over 30 (and late 20's) D: :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all :hi: How is everyone today?
Welcome FuzzyTB & PeanutBean:hi: - I have added you both to the front!
Fuzzy, can I ask why you're not allowed to try? Hope you can start soon :hugs:
Peanut - well I'm adding everyone on here who's TTC, and you'll see we've already got 2 BFP's!!!!! I think it'd be nice to keep the group for people at all stages, WTT, TTC/NTNP and BFP!!!! I think it'd be nice to keep in touch with people at all stages - with people not just disappearing when they TTC or whatever! I kinda like it in WTT, so will prob hang round here a while anyway!!! haha But of course, like baby-diva said, you could always start another over there if you wanted?!?! :shrug:

Soooo anyway, I take my last pill tomorrow :yipee: which is sooo exciting - but though I didn't think I would be, I'm actually getting a bit nervous now!!!! :wacko:

:grr:Last weekend we had some news from DH's brother - his girlfriend is pregnant - they've been together less than a year and we've not met her yet! I just felt really upset and annoyed when I heard! Firstly, because obviously were trying soon, and it kinda feels like theyre stealing our thunder.... that itll look like were just copying them you know? :sulk: It also annoys me that weve been sensible all these years and they... well, theyre not living together, havent been together long, dont have secure jobs, you know? :shrug: Its our turn now!!! :growlmad: 
Ah well, Ive been trying to think of good points  1. When we have kids theyll have a cousin around about their age and 2. If DHs parents already have a little grandchild around they might give us a bit more space!!!! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi all :hi: How is everyone today?
> Welcome FuzzyTB & PeanutBean:hi: - I have added you both to the front!
> Fuzzy, can I ask why you're not allowed to try? Hope you can start soon :hugs:

Me too, thanks :hugs:

Mainly on-going thyroid issues.

Initially I was hyperthyroid, and on bad-for-baby-growing anti-thyroid meds

Recently had a thyroidectomy, and now I'm hypothyroid (for the rest of my life) and on thyroid replacement meds...and now we're waiting for my levels to settle post-op.

Both my GP and my Endocrinologist have been telling us to wait for the past few years... :cry: ...just hope we haven't left it *too* late :wacko: :nope:


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hugs: Aaaaaw Fuzzy, I bet that's so hard to cope with... :hugs: I really hope they give you the go-ahead very soon... Got my fingers crossed for you!!! :thumbup:

:yipee: Well, I've taken my last pill this morning!!!! Eeeeek... getting very real now, lol... 
:wohoo:

Hope everyone is good today and enjoying the weekend :happydance:


----------



## pumpkim

Caroline:-) said:


> :grr:Last weekend we had some news from DH's brother - his girlfriend is pregnant - they've been together less than a year and we've not met her yet! I just felt really upset and annoyed when I heard! Firstly, because obviously were trying soon, and it kinda feels like theyre stealing our thunder.... that itll look like were just copying them you know? :sulk:

I totally know how you feel, I was then same when we found out DH nephews gf is pregnant, I'd literally just stopped the pill and we were about to start trying when they announced it, even now I think when we tell everyone our news they'll think they 'inspired' us to TTC.... it's silly I know :blush:

In other news I got a text from by best friend yesterday (we live quite far apart now) to say she's pregnant with her second and due in March (same as me). Gobsmacked, I didn't tell her I was too, it just feels too early to tell people because I'm still very anxious that things will go wrong but maybe I should've :shrug:


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Caroline, maybe my story will help? When DH and I got engaged his Mum was so bothered by it she had to go and get married to her then boyfriend before us. When we told her I was pregnant it wasn't long before we heard all about a miscarriage she'd had and how they were trying for a baby. Bearing in mind she's well into her 40s, has two kids (the youngest is now 14) and her partner never wanted children. In the end she hasn't had another baby so I guess maybe that is that but I have always felt pretty sore about how she is constantly trying to outdo me with everything. She is so weird.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Pumpkim
Yes, it is kinda silly for us to feel like this, but I guess with us being 'older' and having waited so long and done it all 'properly', it just seems wrong that when _finally_ it's our turn, others have to get in first ... crazy! Don't know why I care really, lol... :shrug: But, I did think of a positive point!!! haha, as DH's parents will already have a realtively new granchild, they might give us a bit more space and not want to take over with our baby!!! haha... 
:haha:
And that's lovely that you and your best friend will be having babies around the same time!!! I can understand you not wanting to tell her yet... but I don't know how long I'd be able to keep it from my best friend!!! haha...



PeanutBean said:


> Hey Caroline, maybe my story will help? When DH and I got engaged his Mum was so bothered by it she had to go and get married to her then boyfriend before us. When we told her I was pregnant it wasn't long before we heard all about a miscarriage she'd had and how they were trying for a baby. Bearing in mind she's well into her 40s, has two kids (the youngest is now 14) and her partner never wanted children. In the end she hasn't had another baby so I guess maybe that is that but I have always felt pretty sore about how she is constantly trying to outdo me with everything. She is so weird.

Oh G0d Peanut, your DH's mum sounds a bit of a nightmare!!!:haha: When I first started seeing DH at 21, his mum was always trying to dress the same as me and stuff, but OMG - your MIL certainly took that a step further!!!! Why would a mother be jealous of her son like that?!?!? Wierd! :shrug:


----------



## pumpkim

Caroline:-) said:


> And that's lovely that you and your best friend will be having babies around the same time!!! I can understand you not wanting to tell her yet... but I don't know how long I'd be able to keep it from my best friend!!! haha...

It's easier because we don't live near each other anymore so it's not as if we chat on a daily basis or see each other a lot, we do lot's of our catching up by text / email. She'll kill me when she finds out I didn't tell her though :haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Just replied to you on your journal - so sorry to hear you're having such a worrying time - big hugs for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Caroline:-) said:


> Oh G0d Peanut, your DH's mum sounds a bit of a nightmare!!!:haha: When I first started seeing DH at 21, his mum was always trying to dress the same as me and stuff, but OMG - your MIL certainly took that a step further!!!! Why would a mother be jealous of her son like that?!?!? Wierd! :shrug:

She's relatively young, maybe 15 years older than me, and generally considered very attractive (by men anyway) and she has always had hang ups about a lot of stuff. She's just screwed up I guess.


----------



## KerryGold

Hi all! Thanks for the welcomes. Hope people get their problems sorted soon and we all can move over to TTC!
I have a bit of news. My AF is late. Did a test last night but was BFN. Hubs was great! I thought he would freak but was brill and even suprised himself by feeling disappointed! He says he knows he's ready now. But we're both relieved too. Oct gives us a little financial breathing room and a full quota of folic acid.
P.S. Oct a an excellent choice of wedding month!


----------



## anjadoem

Hello
My first post on any baby forum!
Thought I'd say hi - as I am an OAP too! I am 32 and DH 35. We are WTT and hope to start Jan / Feb next year. 
Been together 8.5 years and married for 3. Not felt ready at all until recently - wanted to go on lots of exotic holidays, weekends away and buy a house first. Now on house no.2 but we are waiting as I started a new job recently and would feel bad if it happened straight away.
Neither of us have kids so, hoping everything works!!!
Scared - but excited and surprised how chilled I feel about it now - as would have scared the hell out of me as recently as 6 months ago!


----------



## KerryGold

Welcome anjadoem! I'm in a similar position to you! Let's hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## baby-diva

hi kerry :D
what day in October did you get married? our date is 9th October :D :D and i am so excited!!!


----------



## KerryGold

23rd - which is co-incidentally the same date as they got married in the Time Travelers' Wife! I love that book... :)


----------



## baby-diva

oooh i love that book too - it's awesome!!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well :howdy:

Welcome anjadoem :hi: I've added you to the front. There's a lot of people on here that say the same as you - that the idea of having babies terrified/didn't interest them for years -and then suddenly it's all they could think about... :wacko:

Hey Kerry, fab news that DH didn't freak out about the possibility you were pregnant!!! :thumbup:It probably made him realise/admit just how much he wants a little one too!!!

Not too long 'til your wedding then baby-diva - very exciting!!! :happydance: Are you having loads of fun planning it? I LOVED planning mine and wish I could do it all over again!!! :haha:

Yeah, I loved the Time Travelers' Wife too... not so fussed on the film though... 

Sooo, I'm just waiting for next week on when we can actually start TTC... doesn't feel real at the moment as it's just like I'm in my normal week off the pill & the AF that comes with it... but once Sunday comes and I don't go on to my next pack... well, time to get BD'ing... As I've just come off my pill I'll have no idea where I am in my cycle, so I guess it's just down to :sex: as much as possible!!!!


----------



## baby-diva

caroline - i am LOVING the planning stages!! it's fab. we're making our invitations now - and they look fab. just 11 weeks on Saturday :D :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

Ooooh, post a piccie of you invitations for us to see!!!  I get so excitable about wedding stuff, lol...


----------



## chickchock

Hi I'm new here. I'm 28, DH is 27. We have one little girl, nearly 2, but we have to WTT our next as DH has a 6 month tour of Afghan next year, and we don't want the stress of birth/ pregnancy while he's away. Ordinarily I'd not mind at all being preg while he's away, but we've just lost a baby to an ectopic pregnancy. Dh was away when this happened and we had to get him back via welfare, which was actually quite easy but obviously an extra stress. Of course if he's away in Afghan then they'd not be able to bring him home for something like that so we are going to wait until that's all out of the way before we try again.

I have to admit that (although obviously i think there is nothing at all wrong with it- I will be doing myself!) I never imagined I'd be having a baby in my thirties. We started ttc our first when I was 24, and our DD was born when I was 26, so I always assumed we'd be done with baby making by the time I was 30. 

ChCh x x

ETA- We'll trying end of next year (2011)


----------



## baby-diva

caroline - i will do :D :D they won't be finished for a while yet tho!!!

ChCh - hi and welcome :D :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi chickchock :hi: , welcome - I've added you to the front :thumbup:
I can totally understand your reasons for putting off no.2 for a while... and sorry to hear about the ectopic... :hugs:

Well, I've just changed my thing under my name to TTC - eeeek! Decided that having been off my pill for a week, today is the day I would normally have been starting another pack - and I'm not - woohoo, :happydance: so time to get trying as I've no idea where in my cylce I am!!!! lol 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lou1234

:happydance: Caroline - that is really cool!! 

I have decided to continue to take my pill while on honeymoon. My packet ends while we are away so AF should arrive just as we arrive back and we will hopefully be TTC once we are back!!


:hi: to everyone by the way!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Lou :hi:
Good decision I'd say! :thumbup: Although the idea of a honeymoon baby is fab, you really don't want to be dealing with AF on your wedding day or honeymoon! :dohh:
So how's the wedding planning going? :wedding: Got everything sorted now?!?!? Ooooh, weddings are so exciting!!!! :happydance:

So not long 'til you're TTC either :winkwink: I'm just feeling nervous now in case I can't get pregnant... fingers crossed it happens quickly [-o&lt;


----------



## PeanutBean

Officially TTC today! :happydance:


----------



## Lou1234

:happydance: Yay Peanutbean!

Caroline - everything is pretty much sorted out for the wedding! We are starting to buy the sweets for our sweetie buffet (which is exciting!) but everything else is sorted!! I am having my first dress fitting soon which I'm looking forward to! I can't believe that in 6 weeks I'm going to be married!

A honeymoon baby would be nice but we are planning on scuba diving and I don't want to feel yukky while on holiday if AF arrives early! I've accepted that we are waiting an extra few weeks so will hopefully be TTC in October (or early 2011 if we decide to wait for money reasons)!


----------



## Caroline:-)

PeanutBean said:


> Officially TTC today! :happydance:

Hey Peanut, I just said hi to you on TTC - I've just moved over today too... :happydance: although I think I'll still hang out here for a while too as I like it here and have got to know who everyone is.... :shrug:
Ooooh, you never know if it goes well for us both, we might get to be bump buddies too!!!! Baby dust to us and everyone else TTC :dust:


----------



## PeanutBean

BD last night. Very exciting!! It'd be fun to have some bump buddies who came over at the same time as me. Is there anyone else in this group coming over to TTC soon?


----------



## KittenKat

Looks like I am going to have to leave you lovely ladies......

:bfp:

*giggles*

Goes to show if I need to concieve I have to really not think about it LOL

So looks like I will be moving over to first tri....oooo uncharted territory for me, didnt join here until I was already in my 3rd last time


----------



## PeanutBean

Congrats!! So hope to be following you in a month...


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hugs: Yay, congrats kittenkat!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!!! :thumbup: Hopefully I'll see you over there myself in a month or so!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, hope everyone is well!
Just thought I'd pop in and let you all know about a similar thread I've found in TTC Groups... just thought it might be of interest to some of you when TTC - it's for 30-somethings TTC #1.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi! I just saw this thread, and wondered if there was room for another? :hi:

I'm Anna, I just turned 34. Hubby is 33 and we've been together almost 13 years, and married for almost 11. We have a daughter, Alyssa, who is coming up to 18 months old, and we'll be starting to TTC baby number 2 later this month :happydance:

It's so nice to know there are others around the same age as me. Sometimes I feel so old... but deep down I know I'm not!

Looking forward to getting to meet new people :)


----------



## Clareybeary

Hello! Oh pants, I've just started up a thread similar to this and then I saw this one! Oops!

Anyway, can I join too? I am 30 and will be 31 when I start trying for my first!


----------



## Caroline:-)

:hi: Hiya both!!!! I've added you to the front... :thumbup:
Well, I'm officially TTC now, but I just kinda like it here in WTT so I keep popping back - and I need to keep updating this thread!!!! :haha:
Also, I still kinda feel like I'm still waiting... :coffee: I'm off the pill and :sex: lots but I don't think my body has recovered from the pill yet... :growlmad: been doing OPK every other day... and also checking cm, but don't think anything is happening yet... :nope: so I guess I'll be kinda relieved to get :af: to know I'm getting back to normal... It's only been a couple of weeks but it's just scary wondering how long it'll take??!?! So yeah, I kinda feel lke I'm in limbo at the moment... not waiting, but not really trying either?!?!? hmmm....:loopy:


----------



## Deniz

Hello everyone, 
I am 33 & my DH is 32. We have been together for 12 years, and married for 4 years. I had a surprise pregnancy in June, but unfortunately I had miscarried a few days ago. Still recovering @ home, and reading/writing forums on BnB. I desperately need to be pregnant again soon. Just waiting for now... :(


----------



## shinona

Caroline:-) said:


> ... I've heard so many people say they got pregnant straight off the pill and my nurse advised me to stay on until the time I actually want to get pregnant... so that's what we're doing...

Yep, this happened to me with my son. Took my last pill on 16 September 08 and got my BFP on 23 October 08! I'm hoping it happens as quickly this time too - fingers crossed. 

I am 31 and hubby is almost 31. We'll be ttc #2 come October/November so J will be just over 2 hopefully when new bubba arrives. I'd have started ttc in September/October again but my parents are booked to go on hols in the middle of July so I want to try and have my due date after that. They were on hols for the first 3 weeks of J's life (booked before I was pregnant) and only met him for half an hour just after he was born before flying off. I really really want my mum around this time.

xx


----------



## Gemma Lou

I'm 30 and trying x


----------



## Clareybeary

Deniz, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## nannyl

Hello
Im 29 and 11 months so i hope thats old enough

I'm waiting to try until jan 2011 by which time i will be 30 and 3 months!


----------



## Kimberly28

I'm 30 and wtt till oct/nov 2010. Still recovering from a mmc in June of 2010. 

I'm sorry for all of you who have lost babies as well. :flow:


----------



## rivanprincess

I'm 30 and WTT for #2. My Dh is not budging right now, he thinks one is enough, but I'm hopeful that he will change his mind and we can TTC sometime after April 2011.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi everyone!!! :hi:
Sorry I've not been around in a while to update newbies... been busy on yet another assignment... why did I decide to do this MSc?!?!? Alongside working full time and trying to do the house out I've no time for anything... ah well...
Sooo, where is everyone?!?!? It's gone very quiet here!!! :shrug:
Welcome Deniz, shinona, Gemma Lou, nannyl, Kimberly, rivanprincess. I have added you all to the front... :hi:
Deniz and Kimberly, I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Kimberly28

Hi Everyone. Thanks for adding me to the list. We're actually WTT for #3. But it's #2 with hubby. My first is from my wild and wooly days. :winkwink: But very much a blessing. 

I am 30 and my hubby is 40. :blush: We've been married 2 years in January and been together since summer of 2008. I knew when we met that I wanted another baby and my bio clock was screaming at me haha. I'm sure you all can relate to that. Anyhoo, we began TTC my #2 (Bryson) a few months after we met (we knew we were getting married by that point) and had a rough time of it as I had just come off the bcp and didn't have an AF for almost 3 months with no bfp. Doc had to bring it on with pills. Then I began having cycles again but wasn't ovulating still and got diagnosed with pcos. So we started on clomid. I began to ovulate with it but somehow still didn't get pregnant. A few months later we were at December and I found myself emotionally and mentally worn out from TTC and decided that since it was the holidays we'd take a break. No clomid, no temping, no cm or cp checking, no certain positons, no nothing! Just total non NTNP. Next thing I know it was x-mas eve and I was 4 days late for AF. Since I wasn't using clomid that month I figured I just didn't OV of course. So I really thought nothing of it. However, my best friend at the time knew I was preg even though I really didn't think I was. Luckily she pushed me into testing and sure enough, and amazingly there it was! A BFP!! A strong one too! The test line was darker than the control line! :haha: Thus we now have our adorable little Bryson. :headspin: :happydance: 

I knew when he was a couple months old that I'd want one more baby just not right away though. In June, I surprisingly became pregnant and was ecstatic. However, sadly it wasn't meant to be and we had a mmc and I had a d&c on June 21st. Since then I've been waiting to let my body get back to normal and recover from the mmc and d&c as well as emotionally recover. So hubby and I decided to TTC right before the holidays in hopes of being happily and joyfully pregnant during the holiday season. And hopefully with our little princess as I have 2 boys already and a little girl would VERY much complete our family. :) 

So that's my story. I do hope that we won't have too much trouble TTC again as I know that my hubby's age plays a role in our fertility as his swimmer quality begins to decrease. Hopefully he's got a little high quality girl one left that is just the right one. :winkwink: 

Thanks again for adding me to the group and best of luck to you all. :flower:


----------



## Izzywotnot

Hi, I'm another old gal - well, I'll be 30 in October so I guess that makes me an oldie compared to some of the tiddlers on this forum!
We will be ttc baby number 2 at some point - probably Autumn 2011 I would think. 
We already have a DD who is 1 year old and she took us 2 years to conceive - after which I swore I would never take the pill again. When I stopped it, I didn't get regular periods for over a year and quite often didn't ovulate at all some cycles. However, 2 years later and one Clearblue Fertility Monitor cycle later, we did it! So I'm wondering if buying a monitor is a good idea next time round!

xxx


----------



## Freya27

Hiya!

I love this thread, it is great to see more women around my age that are in my situation. I was definitley starting to feel very old on here!

Well i turned 28 in July and my husband is 31. We've been together nearly 8 years and married for nearly 3. We always knew we wanted to be married before we had a baby and just wanted to enjoy our time together as a couple before heading down that road. We've now had some amazing holidays which just wouldn't have been possible with a baby and we are now financially stable. We own 2 houses and are buying a third to rent out. 

We first started trying last year and had our first baby, a little girl who we named Summer on July 1st this year.

I had to have an emergency c section as I didn't progress past 7cm and although we would like to start trying for our second child around Christmas time we will probably wait until summer 2011 to try again as it takes time to heal fully internally after the surgery.

We can't wait though and if we could try sooner then we would. I will be going for a check up in December though and if they day I'm healed well enough then we will start trying then!

Xxx


----------



## Dee_H

Dh and I have 1 more month before ttc....I have my preconception appointment next Wednesday. I hope we get the go ahead to start in September.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Kimberly, sorry about that - have changed it to #3! :thumbup:
Hi and welcome Izzy & Freya :hi:
Izzy, sorry to hear it took you so long last time... :hugs: fingers crossed for you - and all of us!!! - that it doesn't take so long this time!!!!:winkwink:
Freya, contratulations on your new addition :baby: She's beautiful. Sorry to hear about the c section though - here's hoping you have a better time this time round...:hugs: How long did it take you to conceive?
Hey Dee :hi: Yay, not long for you now then! :dance: I'll be seeing you over in TTC - where I officially am now. I just can't help popping back here to see how everyone is!!! Oh, and I need to keep this thread going/up to date!!!! :happydance:
Well, :witch: arrived yesterday - my first 'real' AF after coming off the pill - 4 weeks after I stopped taking the pill, and a 26 day cycle... so I'm very relieved that it seems to be getting back to normal and that I'm not having to wait months for AF like some people do... :wacko: Just have to worry whether I'm ovulating now... Always something to worry about! :haha: But yep, I'm on my first proper TTC cycle now!!!! :yipee: Wish me luck!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lou1234

Think you need a few more smilies on your post Caroline! :haha:

Pleased that you got your real AF within a good time! And :happydance: for TTC now!!

Hope I'll see a :bfp: announcement from you soon!


----------



## Caroline:-)

I know, I think I got a bit carried away!!!! :rofl:

Oooh, not long 'til your wedding!!!! Very exciting... bet you can't wait... I loved my wedding and wish I could do it all over again!!!! You pretty much all ready or do you still have loads to do?


----------



## coral11680

Hi everyone,
I'm new here! Im 30 and my Husband is 35! We have been married 10 years this October! I have 2 children already (girl and boy) and recently decided to TTC#3. I came off the pill July 25th at the end of the pack so got my period July 28th, I should of started a new pack August 1st. I have no idea when AF will come but I guess around 28days after the first day of my last period? 
Looking forward to sharing this experience with all you old ladies!


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Caroline, how's it going? Got bfp on Sunday so just hoping it is sticky now. You ok?


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations PeanutBean! 

All is pretty much done for the wedding now! Pick up my dress on Saturday now the alterations have been done and suits should be ready to pick up next week. Just over 2 weeks left! I've been quite calm but I'm starting to get butterflies in my tummy now when I think about it too much or look at pics of our venue!!

Plus soon after the wedding we get to start TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Caroline:-)

PeanutBean said:


> Hey Caroline, how's it going? Got bfp on Sunday so just hoping it is sticky now. You ok?

OMG Peanut, that's brilliant news :hugs: That was really quick!!!! Wow!!! Fingers crossed I can join you this cycle... :winkwink: 
tbh, even though I 'officially' moved to TTC the same time as you this will be my first cycle properly trying as my body was so messed up from the pill these first 4 weeks... So I just hope I'm as lucky as you!!!! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi Coral :hi:
Welcome to our :jo: gang! I'Ve added you to the front. 

Peanut - I've added your BFP to the front too!!!! :happydance:

Lou, what's your dress like? Got any pics?!?!? Ooooh, I'm sure you'll have a fabulous day!


----------



## shinona

Oh Peanut, congratulations!!!

Lou, not long to go - how exciting! I'll bet you have a great day. I'd love to have my wedding day over again. I loved every minute of it.

Hello all the newbies too!!

S x


----------



## Lou1234

There is a pic of my dress on page 4 of my journal if anyone wants a nosy at it (can't fiddle around at the moment re-posting as OH is sitting quite near me on the sofa and can't risk him seeing it!)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> There is a pic of my dress on page 4 of my journal if anyone wants a nosy at it (can't fiddle around at the moment re-posting as OH is sitting quite near me on the sofa and can't risk him seeing it!)

Just had a look! Wow, it's gorgeous!!!! You're going to look amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

Caroline:-) said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> There is a pic of my dress on page 4 of my journal if anyone wants a nosy at it (can't fiddle around at the moment re-posting as OH is sitting quite near me on the sofa and can't risk him seeing it!)
> 
> Just had a look! Wow, it's gorgeous!!!! You're going to look amazing!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!

I'm picking it up on Saturday now the alterations are done - I've had some clear beads added to the skirt to make it sparkle and have a sparkly broach instead of the flowers on it! I can't wait to put it on again on Saturday!


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls,

Can I join you in here please :) 

My name is Sarah, i'm 27 (28 in 2mths) and married to Sam 31 :) We have a little girl called Izzie who was 1 at the beginning of August and we're currently WTT until August 2011 :) Would love to join in your chats as I feel in limbo and being a clucky old hen *lol* I need somewhere else to take my mind away from babies lol 

Looking forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## beccad

Good luck with your wedding Lou! Being married is FAB!

I've not been around much lately - spent a month in Australia, then we moved house three days after we got home. Mega knackered now!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi and welcome sjbno1 :hi: I've added you to the front. Oooh, Izzie's a little cutie isn't she!!! :baby:

Your additions to the dress sounds lovely Lou - Yay for picking it up tomorrow!!!! :happydance:

Hi Beccad - welcome back - sounds like you've had an amazing couple of months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi Beccad - welcome back - sounds like you've had an amazing couple of months!!!! :happydance:

Yeah it was all great up to the point we moved in with DH's parents :dohh: It's only temporary as we wanted to just move out of our flat and take our time over buying a house, but still, I'm learning diplomacy!


----------



## Caroline:-)

beccad said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Hi Beccad - welcome back - sounds like you've had an amazing couple of months!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yeah it was all great up to the point we moved in with DH's parents :dohh: It's only temporary as we wanted to just move out of our flat and take our time over buying a house, but still, I'm learning diplomacy!Click to expand...

Oooh, good luck with that!!! I really could not cope with living with my DH's parents!!!! :growlmad: Luckily he loves my parents so he was quite happy for us to move in with them for a while before we bought our current house... Just as well as I soooo couldn't have done it the other way around!!!! :hissy: I hope you get on better than me with your in-laws and that your 'stay' with them goes ok!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beccad

Thankfully we get on really well and they're very chilled out. Lucky too that they a big-ish house, so we've got two bedrooms to ourselves, one as a bedroom and we've put our sofa and TV in the other one so we have our own sitting room.

I couldn't live with my mum and dad for any length of time. 24 hours is enough!

ETA: Hello Sarah :waves:


----------



## KerryGold

Congrats Peanut! Congrats on the normal cycles too Caroline. It took me about 18 months! :confused: Glad I did it ages ago! Good luck with the wedding planning Lou! Enjoy your big day.
My news is :witch: is due tomorrow and will be my last one before I'm into my first TTC cycle! :happydance:
Caroline, can we collect stats of ages and how many cycles people take to get BFPs on the front page? :thumbup:
xXx


----------



## beccad

Wow kerry very exciting you're moving over to TTC. Bring on the witch! Good luck - I hope you don't have to wait long for your BFP.


----------



## PeanutBean

Hey Caroline, i'm expecting number 2 not 1 and if you want to put cycles on, it was only one.


----------



## Kat111

Hi all, 

Can I please join your thread?

I am 28 and DF is 27. We are getting married in Feb 2011 then hoping to TTC #1 summer 2011. We would have started trying after our honeymoon but I have a trip to New York planned next Nov so I couldn't be too pregnant. If I am going to be pregnant at all I would like to be between 12 and 20 weeks as that seems to be when most people feel their best. 

I have read through most of this thread and have loved hearing all your stories.


----------



## beccad

Hi Kat, good to 'meet' you.

I hear you on the holiday thing. We're trying from late December, and going on holiday to Canada in Feb/March time, so I'm hoping that if I am preggers by then I won't feel too awful!


----------



## swizzells2003

Hi all

Can i join you all too?? I'm 30 (just....., its a sore subject!!!) and OH is 33. We have been together for 7 years and married for 11 months (anniversary next month - cant believe how fast a year has gone already).

Hoping to start TTC soon as (if it was left to OH it would be left until 2013:cry:) 

I have spent the morning reading through this thread and feel like i "know" you all already.....


S


----------



## beccad

Hi swizzells,

I had a bit of a meltdown about turning 30, although was fine around my actual birthday. The meltdown happened four months after LOL!

I look at it from the point of view that it is just an age, and there's SO much to look forward to in the next few years!


----------



## swizzells2003

I guess so, i dont feel 30 and dont look it (i hope!!!) and in no way act like a "grown up" 30 year old!!


----------



## beccad

Yeah I defo don't look my age! It's only recently that I stopped being asked for ID to buy alcohol!

I seem to be doing very grown up things but don't feel like a grown up. In a kind of limbo!


----------



## Clareybeary

beccad said:


> Hi Kat, good to 'meet' you.
> 
> I hear you on the holiday thing. We're trying from late December, and going on holiday to Canada in Feb/March time, so I'm hoping that if I am preggers by then I won't feel too awful!

Ooh! BeccaD, I'm in Canada at the moment! My DH is working out here for 6 weeks and I'm a teacher so have been lucky enough to come over for 3 1/2 weeks (I go home on Sunday. Boo! :cry:). Where abouts in Canada are you going? I'm in Toronto which means we've been able to visit Niagagara Falls and the lakes. Lovely. :happydance:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Kat and Swizzells :hi: Welcome to the :jo: club - I've added you both to the front... Kat, you didn't say which month next summer you were starting TTC so I've put you down for June... and swizzells you didn't say when you were starting so I've put you in unknown - let me know both if you want me to move you!

Peanut, sorry - I did know it was no.2, so sorry for putting that on wrong - I have now changed! How's the pregnancy going so far? :hugs:

Kerry, I've added peanuts time take to conceive on the front and will add the others if and when I find out... I'm pretty sure pumpkim was cycle 1... and maybe kittenkat too... but I want to check before putting it on!!!! 

Oooh, Clarey, lucky you having a nice long holiday in Canada!!!! :thumbup:

Kerry - see you over in TTC soon then!!!! Unless I'm lucky enough to get a bfp this cycle!??! I'm on my 1st 2WW at the moment after ovulating VERY early!!!! CD7!!!! So glad I'm using opk's and BBT or I would have totally missed it that early!!! :wacko:

I know, so hard to believe I'm 31 now!!!!! I always thought by the time I was 30 I'd be a 'proper grown up' haha, but nope, I'm just the same as I've always been!!! TBH, I found turning 30 fine... in some ways turing 31 was worse - I'm actually IN my 30's now!!!! And like you guys, I don't look that old - a few weeks ago my manager said he thought I was about 22!!!! loving it!!!! :happydance:


----------



## beccad

Clareybeary said:


> beccad said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kat, good to 'meet' you.
> 
> I hear you on the holiday thing. We're trying from late December, and going on holiday to Canada in Feb/March time, so I'm hoping that if I am preggers by then I won't feel too awful!
> 
> Ooh! BeccaD, I'm in Canada at the moment! My DH is working out here for 6 weeks and I'm a teacher so have been lucky enough to come over for 3 1/2 weeks (I go home on Sunday. Boo! :cry:). Where abouts in Canada are you going? I'm in Toronto which means we've been able to visit Niagagara Falls and the lakes. Lovely. :happydance:Click to expand...

We're flying into Vancouver and then heading up to Whistler for skiing, but knowing my luck I'll be up the duff and won't be able to ski very much! I do realise of course that we're TTCing right before we go away for skiing, but i don't care. I want to get started! We're going with a whole group of people so DH can go off with them if I am preggers and don't want to do much skiing.


----------



## Kat111

We're flying into Vancouver and then heading up to Whistler for skiing, but knowing my luck I'll be up the duff and won't be able to ski very much! I do realise of course that we're TTCing right before we go away for skiing, but i don't care. I want to get started! We're going with a whole group of people so DH can go off with them if I am preggers and don't want to do much skiing.[/QUOTE]

I completely understand what you mean about getting started. I probably should be waiting till after New York next Nov but really dont want to. If I am pregnant I will just have to cope!!!

Caroline, thanks for adding me to the front. I think it'll probably by July we start TTC. Seems ages yet but got our wedding in Feb (cant wait for that):happydance: so hopefully the time will go quite quickly!


----------



## PeanutBean

That's ok Caroline! Just thought I'd mention it! lol

Going ok, feeling bit nauseus, got some ligament pain, sore boobs still, but doing ok! Just want to time to pass so that things feel more secure! How's TTC going?


----------



## Clareybeary

beccad said:


> We're flying into Vancouver and then heading up to Whistler for skiing, but knowing my luck I'll be up the duff and won't be able to ski very much! I do realise of course that we're TTCing right before we go away for skiing, but i don't care. I want to get started! We're going with a whole group of people so DH can go off with them if I am preggers and don't want to do much skiing.

Oh that sounds lovely!!!!! I can relate... DH and I are off to Denver for Christmas and New Year visiting family but we are going snowboarding (not that I have EVER snowboarded before!!!!) for a weekend first. We are actually starting to TTC around the 10th December and we leave for the US on the 17th so it is possible i might get PG in the US!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## beccad

Clareybeary said:


> beccad said:
> 
> 
> We're flying into Vancouver and then heading up to Whistler for skiing, but knowing my luck I'll be up the duff and won't be able to ski very much! I do realise of course that we're TTCing right before we go away for skiing, but i don't care. I want to get started! We're going with a whole group of people so DH can go off with them if I am preggers and don't want to do much skiing.
> 
> Oh that sounds lovely!!!!! I can relate... DH and I are off to Denver for Christmas and New Year visiting family but we are going snowboarding (not that I have EVER snowboarded before!!!!) for a weekend first. We are actually starting to TTC around the 10th December and we leave for the US on the 17th so it is possible i might get PG in the US!!!! Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Snowboarding is physically pretty hard work the first few days you're learning! Get fit beforehand so it won't be such a shock (sit-ups and tricep dips v. important!) Also, try and stuff some padding down the back of your pants, even if you look completely ridiculous! Your backside will thank you for it!


----------



## JuFer

Hello everyone - thought I'll post in here as well. Not quite 30 yet (26) but my hubby would certainly belong in here at 45 :haha: I have to admit though that I feel somewhat old in this forum sometimes as well :blush:
We're somewhere in between WTT and NTNP for our first at the moment and haven't really decided on a date to start properly (hence NTNP).

beccad - I can definitely relate to the backside padding! I did a snowboarding course once and I hated going on to lifts where you had to unstrap one foot and try to balance the board with the other - I don't know how many times I fell on my backside. The bruising was awful....!


----------



## Clareybeary

Thanks for snowboarding advice girls! I am pretty fit already (swimmer) although my upper body strength could do with some building up! I had a surfing lesson a few years ago and was aching afterwards!!! :dohh:


----------



## mrspjlover

Hi, I am new here TTC November 2010 (Age 27 & DH 30)

Have enjoyed reading the thread!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all! Hope everyone is well... :coffee:
Hi and welcome JuFer and mrspjlover :hi:
JuFer, you are now officially the baby of our :jo: gang!!! I wasn't sure whether you wanted me to put you in ttc/ntnp on the front, or the unknown date section? I've put you in unknown for now, but let me know if you want me to move you!!! :thumbup:
It's going ok thanks Peanut... I'm in my first 2ww right now! ( I O'd early at CD8) Fingers crossed for me... I'm 6DPO now and wondering how long I can hold out before testing!!! haha... :haha: Going to try and wait 'til I'm 10DPO... Fingers crossed the next few weeks fly by for you Peanut to get you to a 'safer' time...


----------



## PeanutBean

Try and hold out if you can. I got bfns at 9 and 12 then bfp at 16! Good luck!


----------



## beccad

Ooh good luck caroline!


----------



## KerryGold

Good luck Caroline!

Peanut, where are you exactly? I'm in Wilmslow.

My AF is messing about. 4 days late last month and 7 days this. My H is going to India early in October, if my next cycle is a normal length, if will be away when we were supposed to start. :cry:


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm near Stockport.


----------



## Clareybeary

KerryGold said:


> Good luck Caroline!
> 
> Peanut, where are you exactly? I'm in Wilmslow.
> 
> My AF is messing about. 4 days late last month and 7 days this. My H is going to India early in October, if my next cycle is a normal length, if will be away when we were supposed to start. :cry:

:dohh:


----------



## KerryGold

So I just got him to agree to start this month instead! 

:saywhat::happydance:

xXx


----------



## Clareybeary

Turn up for the books!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## beccad

Excellent news Kerry! Hope you don't have to wait long!


----------



## aneageraussie

ooh can i join? Im a new mum to a 3 month old baby girl.. I am 30 and DH 35.. I want second one fairly quickly.. so we are WTT until Feb 2011. :)


----------



## JuFer

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi all! Hope everyone is well... :coffee:
> Hi and welcome JuFer and mrspjlover :hi:
> JuFer, you are now officially the baby of our :jo: gang!!! I wasn't sure whether you wanted me to put you in ttc/ntnp on the front, or the unknown date section? I've put you in unknown for now, but let me know if you want me to move you!!! :thumbup:
> It's going ok thanks Peanut... I'm in my first 2ww right now! ( I O'd early at CD8) Fingers crossed for me... I'm 6DPO now and wondering how long I can hold out before testing!!! haha... :haha: Going to try and wait 'til I'm 10DPO... Fingers crossed the next few weeks fly by for you Peanut to get you to a 'safer' time...

Thank you Caroline - you can keep me in the unknown section for now and I'll update if anything changes! :flower:


----------



## KerryGold

Erm - I'm randomly TTC from this cycle, so you can move me up please!

:thumbup:


----------



## panzafit

Hi everyone! I am 33 and my husband is 37. We have been together 13 years. I have a 12 year old daughter that was a complete accident/surprise. My husband and I were waiting until we got married (3 years ago) and now I am just waiting on him. : ) I'm glad this thread is out there as I feel REALLY old and of course parents of my daughters friends emphasize that I have "missed the boat" with having another one. It's encouraging to know there are other people out there around my age trying too.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi aneageraussie and panzafit, I've added you both to the front, and aneageraussie congrats on your beautiful little girl.
Yay Kerry!!! That's fab - see you in TTC! I've changed you to TTC on the front! :happydance:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls... Hope everyone is well?
Just thought I'd pop by and let you know that I got a BFN this cycle, and now :witch: has shown up today!!! :sad1: Can't believe how upset I am by it, I guess you just hope soooo much, that even though I didn't expect BFP, it's still really upsetting :cry:
But anyway, onwards and upwards - PMA for cycle 2...


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Caroline,

Sorry the :witch: got you. I guess we all would really like that BFP straight away. :hugs:

As you said, onwards and upwards for next month. :flower:


----------



## PeanutBean

:hugs: Caroline. Next month!


----------



## chickenchaser

Hi All,
I'm a newbie. I'm 34 and my OH is a grand 42. We are planning on TTC June/July 2011. We have been together 15 years married for 11. We never planned to leave our family so late, it has just worked out that way. Now we have a beautiful home (well we will have by next summer) and both in really good jobs, so we thought the time was right. We just hope it happens for us. If not I will just have to add to my flock of chicken:happydance:


----------



## Jessiefluff

Hi all - I am 27 and my hubby is 30. We are planning on trying xmas next year (so I will be 28 and hubby with be 31). I have worked out that if I get pregnant straight away I will be 29 by the time the baby arrives - and I have always wanted to start having a family before I was 30, so should just about do it (hopefully)

JF xx:winkwink:


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Caroline,

Please can you move our trying date to October on the first page please? We have decided we aren't going to wait until 2011 and will be trying once we are back from our honeymoon.

Thank you!


----------



## Jessiefluff

Oooh - could you add my details to the front page as well please? We are TTC December 2011.

Many thanks

JF xx


----------



## smokey

Lou1234 said:


> Hi Caroline,
> 
> Please can you move our trying date to October on the first page please? We have decided we aren't going to wait until 2011 and will be trying once we are back from our honeymoon.
> 
> Thank you!

Why wait till after? I thought thats what honeymoons where for :)


----------



## smokey

aneageraussie said:


> ooh can i join? Im a new mum to a 3 month old baby girl.. I am 30 and DH 35.. I want second one fairly quickly.. so we are WTT until Feb 2011. :)

Haha hun when you said you wanted another one I didnt realise you ment so soon :)
Go for it and good luck, its the best thing in the world, we are waiting till November 2011 so if I could please join you lovely ladies.
I never got to experince WWT last time I joined up while TTC and that took long enough :)


----------



## Lou1234

smokey said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Caroline,
> 
> Please can you move our trying date to October on the first page please? We have decided we aren't going to wait until 2011 and will be trying once we are back from our honeymoon.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Why wait till after? I thought thats what honeymoons where for :)Click to expand...

We did want to try on honeymoon but didn't want my body to do weird things in time for the wedding and while on honeymoon so we decided to wait a month!


----------



## smokey

Lou1234 said:


> smokey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Caroline,
> 
> Please can you move our trying date to October on the first page please? We have decided we aren't going to wait until 2011 and will be trying once we are back from our honeymoon.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Why wait till after? I thought thats what honeymoons where for :)Click to expand...
> 
> We did want to try on honeymoon but didn't want my body to do weird things in time for the wedding and while on honeymoon so we decided to wait a month!Click to expand...

Fair enough, we planned on making the most in the traditional sense of our honeymoon but with typical sods law timing AF showed up the day we got there (it pops up whenever it feels like it) so I made the most of going round and round on rollercoasters the whole time instead :)


----------



## beccad

chickenchaser said:


> Hi All,
> I'm a newbie. I'm 34 and my OH is a grand 42. We are planning on TTC June/July 2011. We have been together 15 years married for 11. We never planned to leave our family so late, it has just worked out that way. Now we have a beautiful home (well we will have by next summer) and both in really good jobs, so we thought the time was right. We just hope it happens for us. If not I will just have to add to my flock of chicken:happydance:

hello :happydance:



Caroline:-) said:


> Hey girls... Hope everyone is well?
> Just thought I'd pop by and let you know that I got a BFN this cycle, and now :witch: has shown up today!!! :sad1: Can't believe how upset I am by it, I guess you just hope soooo much, that even though I didn't expect BFP, it's still really upsetting :cry:
> But anyway, onwards and upwards - PMA for cycle 2...

:hugs: Here's hoping you catch next cycle!


----------



## Nobody

Hello ladies!

I am 28 and DH is 33, and we're waiting at least 6 months to try. I've been reading a lot of threads on the subject and I'm getting into health and BBT charting to understand my cycle. I'm ready to dive right in, essentially.


----------



## beccad

Hello! I'm doing something similar too, getting healthy and checkign out my cycle.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, apologies for not getting on here in a while to update!!!
Lou, congrats on the wedding!!!! :wedding: I hope you had an amazing day!!!! :hugs: Tell us all about it!!!! I've moved you to October!

Hello and welcome chickenchaser, jessiefluff, smokey & Nobody :hi: I've added you all to the front. Nobody, you didn't say what month you were TTC from, but as you said 6 months, I've added you to March '11 - let me know if you want to change it! :thumbup:


----------



## xie

Jumping on this thread!

Newbie here and WTT until June 2011 :). OH and I have been together for 6 years, friends for 15 years, bought a house together 2 years ago, finally getting married May 28th (darn house ate all of our money for the past 2 years), then right into TTC!

I'm 30, he's 28. I have a 10 year old and 8 year old from a previous marriage so this will be my third and his first. My two kiddos were both surprises (though wonderful ones!) so I am kinda excited to get to really plan it all out this time. I'm definitely a planner at heart :).


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi xie, I've added you to the front page :thumbup:
Hope you're enjoying the wedding planning!!! :happydance:


----------



## Unicus

Hi all :) I'm Laura and I'll be 29 on Sunday and DH is David and he'll be 30 in November. We already have 3 stunning children... Tyrees (10), Caitlin (8) and Evie (13 weeks) and we are WTT for stunning little baby #4 :happydance:

As of yet I'm not sure when we will TTC as I thought we would wait until about June 2011 but DH dropped the bombshell last night that he wants to TTC next month!!! so we have a little talking to do about that before I can tell you how long we will be WTT for lol :haha:


----------



## smokey

Just thought id explain a bit more about myself rather then just jumping in :)

Im 29 OH is 30, we have been together 11 years and married for nearly 3 of those, he is not only my husband but my best friend and soulmate :)
we have just had our first beautifull little boy 6 months ago after 8 years of trying for him.
He truely was a miricle baby as I found out about him about 3 days before I was due to start fertilety treatment, I was about to have my tubes flushed to check for a blockage and tested out of habit and there he was only 7-9 dpo but already shouting "hold on mummy im here" :)
If I hadnt of tested I would have lost him without ever knowing he was there.
We arnt realy in any hurry to have another child as he is still so young and wanting all mummy and daddys attention but we want to give him a little brother or sister to annoy with about 2 years age gap.
Im kinda torn either way, id love to have more children to give my love to but if we only ever have him then thats fine too, all the more spoiling for him :)
Im a strong believer in fate and fate decided it was my time and fate decided I should test at that point and fate will decide what happens next :)


----------



## Marleysgirl

Am I the oldest here? I'm :rofl: at the idea that you think 30+ is OAP, what does that make me at 41 :rofl:

I'm 41, OH is 40 but soon to be 41. And we're about to try for our second (Andrew is just a year old).

I don't yet know when we'll start TTC, depends on what the Consultant says next week.


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm 34, and my OH is 38. We're WTT #2 until jan. 19th, 2011 (our wedding day). #1 was really easy to conceive, so we're hoping #2 will be just as easy and we can make a honeymoon baby!


----------



## fluffywabbit

hi yall well not sure if i have introduced my self on here or not. maybe i ment to but didnt lol. im 37 and bf is 37. i have a 10 year old daughter by my x hubby. geez i hope i get preggers before in 40 lol.


----------



## Nobody

Hi ladies, I have a dumb question. What does OH stand for?

Thx!


----------



## mrsessex

Other half :D


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi Unicus, smokey, Marleysgirl, Sherileigh and fluffywabbit :hi: - I've added you all to the front page
Wow, smokey, that was lock that you tested last time!!! What an awful thought that you could have lost hime withour even knowing! But yeah, it must have been fate after all those years of trying :hugs:
Marleysgirl - just had a check on the front, and the good news is - you're not the oldest!!!! :haha: We've got a 42 and a 43!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MajorBee

Hi all, I'm 31 & impatiently waiting for my bf to be as ready as I am to get this thing started! We've got no reason to wait apart from a few nerves!!! Really struggle some days & have found browsing here to be helpful - also stops me banging on about babies to the bf ha!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey MajorBee - added you to the front page :thumbup:


----------



## Caroline:-)

We've got another BFP girls! :happydance:
KerryGold got her BFP this morning on her first cycle of trying!!!! We might be older, but we're still getting those BFP's!!! Where's mine though?!?!? Hmmm... Fingers crossed I'll get it this 2nd cycle! I'm In the 2WW again now.... :coffee:


----------



## Lou1234

:happydance: for all the BFP's that are appearing!

I'm hoping I can come here and announce the same in the next month or so!


----------



## Caroline:-)

I know, me too Lou... I'm soooo excited for that time - I'm sure I'll be posting it EVERYWHERE!!!! :haha:


----------



## spoona

Hi! I have been floating around the wtt forum for a while, thought I'd join your list!
I am 31 and my oh is 44, we are wtt for our first bubba together :hugs:- he already has 2 from a previous realationship as do I, but it has been 13 yrs since I was last preggo so it feels like my first time!!! I have also never done the 'wtt', 'ttc' bit before as, I'm sure you can work out, I was 16 & 17 when I had my last 2! :blush:
I am very excited, just waiting for my oh to have a vasectomy reversal in a couple of days!!! :wohoo:


----------



## KerryGold

Thanks Caroline (good luck for your 2ww)!

Just popping in to say I got my :bfp: today at 10DPO. I feel so lucky and blessed :cloud9:


----------



## smokey

KerryGold said:


> Thanks Caroline (good luck for your 2ww)!
> 
> Just popping in to say I got my :bfp: today at 10DPO. I feel so lucky and blessed :cloud9:

Congratulations :)


----------



## MissSazra

Hi, I'm Sarah. Made my first WTT post a couple of weeks back but just found this part of the forum. 
I'm stuck in a real dilemma at the moment. I turn 30 in December, was told I have PCOS a couple of years back and am so scared that it'll never happen. We've only just got married, after being together a year and a half and said we'd WTT until at least April/May. There's a part of me that says we shouldn't wait, that we should have a go and see what happens, as I don't want to get to next year and find out that it's not going to happen, but then there's a part of me that says it'd be just our luck to conceive when it's not quite the right time. I'm just so impatient! lol
Sorry for the rambling, I guess I just wanted to get it all out in the open, maybe it'll help me think it through, and maybe some other opinions would help???
So the question is: To wait or not?

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## smokey

MissSazra said:


> Hi, I'm Sarah. Made my first WTT post a couple of weeks back but just found this part of the forum.
> I'm stuck in a real dilemma at the moment. I turn 30 in December, was told I have PCOS a couple of years back and am so scared that it'll never happen. We've only just got married, after being together a year and a half and said we'd WTT until at least April/May. There's a part of me that says we shouldn't wait, that we should have a go and see what happens, as I don't want to get to next year and find out that it's not going to happen, but then there's a part of me that says it'd be just our luck to conceive when it's not quite the right time. I'm just so impatient! lol
> Sorry for the rambling, I guess I just wanted to get it all out in the open, maybe it'll help me think it through, and maybe some other opinions would help???
> So the question is: To wait or not?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sarah

Iv had PCOS for 15 years best peice of advice I can give is is use this time untill you start trying to excercise, eat healthy, take folic acid and start charting your cycles to see if you can find some sort of patter.
I only ever used to have 2-3 af a year but I lost alot of weight and they started to becone more regular untill I finaly got my bfp, itr can happen :)
Good luck


----------



## MissSazra

That's great advice. Thank you! :)


----------



## tootsiegb

Can I join the OAP club too. I am 29 and have recently miscarried our baby at 20 weeks. I am currently waiting for post mortem results & tests on me before we continue with our TTC. 
Thanks
Tootsiegb


----------



## Mom23monkies

I am Heather I will be 36 in december and my dh is 37 I have three children from my first husband who was arrested and removed from my home just after my youngest was born.
My DH and I have been together for 6 years and have been married for 2 1/2
I got pregnant in oct 08 and lost triplets (Natural pregnancy but had a d&c) then in may I got pregnant again (again natural twins) and had another mc then in August I got pregnant with just one while on clomid and MC 4 days after I got my BFP 
We are waiting for some tests to come back and see if there is a reason i havent been able to hold a pregnancy.
Especially since I had three so very easily
We are currently PLANNING on ttc again after christmas 
We just decided that we dont want to have all that stress round the holidays


----------



## MajorBee

Well, he's still a bit nervous about the whole thing but... we've started TTC! Fingers crossed it won't take us too long! Best wishes to you all x


----------



## Mazzy17

I am going to be 32 when me and DH TTC. We wanted to pay off our debts and be more stable financialy before we add another mouth to feed :thumbup:


----------



## leafygreenmum

Hi! Can I join the club? I am 31 and my OH is 44. We are WTT for our first together.


----------



## trainingdoc

Hi, is it ok for me to join you all? I'm only 25, but feel a lot older. I've been wanting a baby since I was 18 and expected to start about 23-24.

I'm now a fully trained doctor with a fiance (33) who I've been with for nearing 3 years, and a step son I consider my son, but I've still never had that wonderful pregnant feeling I've been craving for the past 7 years! 

It's hard right now, we're in a flat that's already too small for the 3 of us, but need to save up for the next year because we're moving to a new area and want a house big enough to really take root in (we went 5 kids total) Also, since I move into a new nhs trust, I need to work there for over a year to get the full maternity pay which we need since I'm the main breadwinner. 

I feel like I'm ready, he's ready, just our life isn't ready, so I'm having to wait until next November even to try, and it's driving me crazy. I always thought it would have happened by now, and must have picked out everything I want from buggy to diaper genie! 

Anyway, please let me be part of the group, I feel so much older than most of the others in WTT, and at the rate I'm going will be having number 5 well into my 50s!


----------



## maybabydoll

Woo hoo! Just turned 30, now officially a OAP ;) Great idea for a thread x x


----------



## chickenchaser

trainingdoc said:


> Hi, is it ok for me to join you all? I'm only 25, but feel a lot older. I've been wanting a baby since I was 18 and expected to start about 23-24.
> 
> I'm now a fully trained doctor with a fiance (33) who I've been with for nearing 3 years, and a step son I consider my son, but I've still never had that wonderful pregnant feeling I've been craving for the past 7 years!
> 
> It's hard right now, we're in a flat that's already too small for the 3 of us, but need to save up for the next year because we're moving to a new area and want a house big enough to really take root in (we went 5 kids total) Also, since I move into a new nhs trust, I need to work there for over a year to get the full maternity pay which we need since I'm the main breadwinner.
> 
> I feel like I'm ready, he's ready, just our life isn't ready, so I'm having to wait until next November even to try, and it's driving me crazy. I always thought it would have happened by now, and must have picked out everything I want from buggy to diaper genie!
> 
> Anyway, please let me be part of the group, I feel so much older than most of the others in WTT, and at the rate I'm going will be having number 5 well into my 50s!

Hi trainingdoc, first welcome to WTT but secondly you don't have to be with your new trust a year to get your full maternity. You only need to be with the NHS for a year all your benefits transfer from one trust to another. It's the same for your holidays and pension it's classed as NHS service.:hugs:
Don't know if this makes any difference just wanted you to know.:thumbup:


----------



## MummyHaytch

Hello all, I am fairly new here and thought I'd add my bit. My name is Hayley, I'm 29 (30 in March) and live with my boyfriend of 4 years and our 2 girls who are 7 and 3 (almost 4)

I waited patiently all year for this as I was in the middle of driving lessons but now I have passed, I am working towards December which is when we'll TTC. I have my coil out on Monday so fingers crossed my cycles will be kind to me

Hayley xxxx


----------



## trainingdoc

chickenchaser said:


> Hi trainingdoc, first welcome to WTT but secondly you don't have to be with your new trust a year to get your full maternity. You only need to be with the NHS for a year all your benefits transfer from one trust to another. It's the same for your holidays and pension it's classed as NHS service.:hugs:
> Don't know if this makes any difference just wanted you to know.:thumbup:

Thanks for the help. It's really hard to ask before even moving into the job without seeming like you're just looking for the maternity pay! I'm still not sure because I'm only a locum, not permanent staff right now what will be included, but since I've been employed by the NHS on a filling in basis for the last 6 years, does that mean I'm eligible now? or is it only for permanent staff? Also, do you know if I went to HR and had a meeting about it, is it confidential? Really feeling lost with all this stuff! :wacko:


----------



## chickenchaser

trainingdoc said:


> chickenchaser said:
> 
> 
> Hi trainingdoc, first welcome to WTT but secondly you don't have to be with your new trust a year to get your full maternity. You only need to be with the NHS for a year all your benefits transfer from one trust to another. It's the same for your holidays and pension it's classed as NHS service.:hugs:
> Don't know if this makes any difference just wanted you to know.:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the help. It's really hard to ask before even moving into the job without seeming like you're just looking for the maternity pay! I'm still not sure because I'm only a locum, not permanent staff right now what will be included, but since I've been employed by the NHS on a filling in basis for the last 6 years, does that mean I'm eligible now? or is it only for permanent staff? Also, do you know if I went to HR and had a meeting about it, is it confidential? Really feeling lost with all this stuff! :wacko:Click to expand...

Not sure about about that one I would think so though but if you speak to HR it is totally confidential. If you don't want to speak to anyone yet most trusts now put all their policies on their intranet so have a look there it may give you what you need. If I can help anyother way just shout. Good luck.


----------



## trainingdoc

I've had a look on the internet and found a couple of them from different trusts but nothing for the one I'm moving into. I pretty much never get time at work to look on the intranet (also a little worried that people might see me looking at it) I think when we move I'll make an appointment to speak to HR at the new trust. Thanks for all your help with it.


----------



## PoopsyMommy

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here. I've turned 30 in March and my hubby is 41. 

We are on a break from TTC after it didn't work after 4 months of trying - the reason for the break: my new job I just started.. but I am so incredibly impatient (and so is future daddy!) and we would love to have a baby immediately.. but somehow I feel that all my studies have to pay off, too.. so we'll be starting assisted TTC (i.e. IFV due to bad quality and low amount of sperms) in Feb/March 2011 or June 2011.. undediced yet.. 

It is great to see that there are so many other impatient moms-to-be here :thumbup: great to read all your posts! give me "some" comfort/relief..

looking forward to sharing experiences with otheres here!! especially moms-to-be in their 30s with IVF experience or IVF scheduled, too...

Nalah


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi ladies, sooooo sorry I've not been back to update in a while, just been reeeeaaaalllly busy with work, my MSc and working on the house!
But anyway, I've added and updated everyone now!
Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## Faith2781

Hi all. I'm 28, (29 in two weeks). I've actually just been treated for an ectopic pregnancy, so I have to wait 3 months before trying again. And OH did a runner at the BFP stage, so wasn't the best time in the world LOL... But onwards and upwards as they say. 

My BFP did make me realise how much I really do want to be a Mum! So, guess I am waiting for the methotrexate to leave my system (hence the 3 months), then I have to wait for Mr Right!! (or Mr Right Now!)

Have posted in the miscarriage forums but people in there don't seem to chat, hoping to find a couple of people I can really get to know, and talk about the ups and downs of WTT whilst babies are being popped out left right and centre!! (Niece was born on Thursday, and a friend is currently in labour!!).

Hope to get to know y'all xx


----------



## MrsGM

tbuns said:


> HI Caroline!
> 
> I'm new here too (often found in the testing galleries...lol)
> 
> Anhywhooo... I am going on 30 in December and my OH is a sparkling 42!! I worry that he rides a bike all day so we're going to test his spermies soon. But we're waiting for a bit to ttc. Tho I would like to now!! Boo hoo...
> 
> Cheers!!

Hiya, mine cycles too so a little concerned...

Well we're both 29, together for nearly 5 and a half years and recently married.

I've been studying for last 4 years (still need to finish but not much left)
We're creeping towards it being the right time for us and I think we'll start NTNP December :D

Lx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Welcome both, I've added you to the front x


----------



## letia659

hi Im 25 but my DH is 30 :) kinda feel like I fit with the older crowd lol I have 2 sons Jacob 6yrs and Zander 11months and really thinking I want 1 more baby but not sure when we will start trying...hopefully before the end of the year!! :) I have PCOS so it takes us a while to get pregnant (over 3 yrs for Zander) only thing preventing us from trying is I went and got an IUD when Zander was born since we decided we were done having babies but now I want it out :)


----------



## kitalola

Hi, I'm 35 and OH is 34, just got married last year. I have a 12 year old girl from previous relationship who I raised alone for 6 years before meeting OH which made me more cautious about being settled in a good strong relationship before trying again. OH and I started to try as soon as we were married but took a year for it to happen and we sadly miscarried at weekend but determined to try as soon as I pass my first cycle again.


----------



## chickenchaser

kitalola said:


> Hi, I'm 35 and OH is 34, just got married last year. I have a 12 year old girl from previous relationship who I raised alone for 6 years before meeting OH which made me more cautious about being settled in a good strong relationship before trying again. OH and I started to try as soon as we were married but took a year for it to happen and we sadly miscarried at weekend but determined to try as soon as I pass my first cycle again.

Kitalola :hugs: for you. Sorry for your loss and hopfully you wont have to wait to long. :flower:


----------



## spicedhazel

Hello, I'm new too! And I've also noticed all the younglings around here WTT. I'm 30 and DH is 27 (going on 40 lol), and we have no kiddos yet. Hubby and I were both studying until recently and sadly he's just been made redundant, so we're having to wait for a little while before we can try. I really want to have a baby and quit working - am I insane? :haha:


----------



## BlaireUK

Can I join too? 

I turned 30 in September (DH is 30 too) and we're hoping to move house sometime in the next year and have one last indulgent holiday before trying. Hopefully i'll be moving over to TTC in summer 2011.


----------



## maybabydoll

Wondered where this post had go... How are all you "oldies" then? ;) 
I think this is great thread x x


----------



## manuiti

Well I was hoping for a :bfp: this month but the :witch: got me last night. And since my lovely fiance is back in Afghanistan I'm back to WTT until January. :cry:

Hope everyone here's doing ok.
xx


----------



## maybabydoll

Oh manuiti, sorry to hear that. :( x x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls,
Hope everyone is ok?
*letia*, *kitalola*, *spicedhazel*, *Blaire*, welcome :flower: and I've added you all to the front.

*Kitalola*, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Hi *maybabydoll* Not long 'til you join us over in TTC now then! I've noticed your ticker, but I've got you down for October... do you want me to change you to December?
- oh and when you (and anyone else!) join us, just to let you know, I've just started an early 30's WTT #1 thread on the buddies section in TTC - come join us!

Aaaaw, so sorry evil :witch: got you again *manuiti*... :hugs: and that sucks that you're back WTT for a while... This TTC lark is so hard hey? Have you had many cycles when OH has been home at the right time? I'm on my 4th cycle TTC now and it's really getting me down... I'm just so terrified in case it doesn't happen... TTC really is all I can think of and it's just so hard knowing there's nothing you can do except keep trying, and that there's no way of knowing whether it's all gonna work out ok... :cry:
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## manuiti

Caroline:-) said:


> Aaaaw, so sorry evil :witch: got you again *manuiti*... :hugs: and that sucks that you're back WTT for a while... This TTC lark is so hard hey? Have you had many cycles when OH has been home at the right time? I'm on my 4th cycle TTC now and it's really getting me down... I'm just so terrified in case it doesn't happen... TTC really is all I can think of and it's just so hard knowing there's nothing you can do except keep trying, and that there's no way of knowing whether it's all gonna work out ok... :cry:
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Since July I've had two cycles when we've been in sync. I'm hoping for a couple of slightly longer cycles while he's away so that we are in sync for January as FF is currently predicting the first day I could ovulate in January as the day before he gets home. That would just be too frustrating!

But like you say, all we can do is just keep trying. So I'm back to waiting away...:coffee:

FX'd for you! xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Well, good luck hun... got my fingers crossed for you that the timing works out for you in January! It must be unbelievably frustrating for you! Here's wishing you lots of patience to get through the wait :hugs:
Best of luck and loads of :dust: xxx


----------



## Mom23monkies

So I wonder if any one here has ever heard of MTHFR?
I was diagnosed with it and I am researching it alot
I am trying to figure out why I was able to have 3 perfectly healthy NORMAL babies and then three miscarriages due to this disorder.
Its frustrating.
My mom is such a wonderful help
SHe told me that at the age of 36 (I will be 36 in Dec though I tell every one I will celebrate my 2nd annual 25th bday) I should just stop 
I told her no one could tell me but God when I should stop
and she (refering to my miscarriages) said "well he already has THREE times!"
Then my MIL made a comment about my age and since my much younger SIL is pregnant now, my MIL actually told me "well you must be relieved that She is pg, Now you dont have to try so hard"
On the contrary I am happy for her now but at that point I was still grieiving my last loss and wanting sooo badly for that to have been me!!
OK rant over and I know its not the topic of all you have been talking about here recently
But I am worried about my age and TTC and no one else wants to be supportive of me but DH and you ladies here in this forum!
SO hows it goin?


----------



## Andrea214

Hi, I've just joined!! 

I'm 30 & The Hubster is 31 and we got married this year. We've been together for 8 years and have both decided that we are now ready to be parents but I'm self employed so I won't receive any maternity benefits like most other British women. 

We have formulated a plan and I know you can never really be prepared financially, but I need to at least make sure i've enough money to pay the rent while i'm taking maternity leave!! OH's wages cover most outgoings so it's down to me to save save save for the next few months. I think we'll be TTC early 2011. 

I was beginning to feel over-the-hill but my SIL was 32 with her 1st and my sister (35) is TTC with no luck so far, maybe it's the way our family rolls?!!

Can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Purp

Hiya :) 
Just joined!

I'm 28, and my husband is 29 (though is 30th is coming up in less than 2 months!). We've been married over 3 years now, and bought a house soon after the wedding knowing we didn't want to have children in an apartment.

Since then, we have definitely put off having kids because neither of us has been making that much money :( I went back to school last year as I have *always* wanted to be a teacher - but of course the demand for teachers right now is nonexistent.

I really wanted to have a kid before I was 30 - but I don't think that's going to happen. My doctor also doesn't seem too sure that I can have kids (easily or at all). We'll see. I've been trying to lose weight in the hope of getting regular periods and am happy to say I have had 2 periods in a row so far :D

Feels weird to still be waiting - but I don't want to bring a child into the world when we can barely provide for ourselves :(


----------



## maybabydoll

@Caroline Aww thanks, yep now TTC in December, I know it was *supposed* to be October... Oh well, roll on December! Sorry to hear there's no BFP for you yet, as you say just gotta keep trying. Truckloads of babydust for you!! x x

@Mom23monkies No, I've not heard of MTHFR before. I can't believe those comments said to you. Are you OK?? I would have been really upset. *big hugs* x x

@Andrea214 / Purp - Hello ladies!! Welcome aboard! x x


----------



## Agiboma

Hi ladies 
We recently decided to extend our family and are currently WTT July 2011 please add us. A little about me I am 32 and dh is 36 for medical reasons we have been told to wait


----------



## BroodyNurse

Hello, new member for your OAP club please??!!

I'm 30, OH is 34, I have a 13 yr old son from a previous relationship. Have been with OH for 10 years and he has always treated my son as his own  We are more or less ready to try for another one, just trying to sort out the finances before officially TTC.
Has anyone else got a big age gap between their children?
I'm glad there is a place for late 20s/30s as I do feel slightly ancient chatting to all the younger mums on this forum...xx


----------



## Mom23monkies

maybabydoll said:


> @Caroline Aww thanks, yep now TTC in December, I know it was *supposed* to be October... Oh well, roll on December! Sorry to hear there's no BFP for you yet, as you say just gotta keep trying. Truckloads of babydust for you!! x x
> 
> @Mom23monkies No, I've not heard of MTHFR before. I can't believe those comments said to you. Are you OK?? I would have been really upset. *big hugs* x x
> 
> @Andrea214 / Purp - Hello ladies!! Welcome aboard! x x

I am ok thanks Its just one of those things that I try to forget
BLAH
any how its a new day and time to move fwd!
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Ew68j5

Hiya,
Can I join you here....nice to know that there are plenty of ladies of 30+ like me yet to have their first. I do feel old and to be honest get a bit freaked out seeing that girls so much younger than me are having trouble conceiving, who knows how difficult it will be. 

I'm going to be 30 in a few weeks, my husband is a year older. He's still coming round to the idea of babies soon, they have always been in the long term plan but I don't think he thought I'd get so broody quickly. Been married a year and now I'm more than ready - can't start TTC til Jan 2011 because of job/mat pay reasons....he's coming round to the idea! I don't want to pressure him, but if we wait to long and we cant conceive I'll always wonder "what if", patience has never been my strong point. Anyone have good advice on how to sell it to their OH??

Thanks for listening.....hoping for TCC Jan 2011!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all, (and welcome to the new oaps!!!!)
Again, I need to appologise for not coming back sooner to update... I have now added everyone... Let me know if anything is incorrect!

Well girls... my news is that... I got my :bfp: !!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
I can't quite believe it yet... it really hasn't sunk it yet!!! I got my first BFP last Thursday at 12DPO... It was my 4th cycle 'properly' TTC although I came off BCP a month before that... Also, Angie79 got her BFP last week too!!!! So girls... just because we're 'older' it doesn't stop us!!! Make sure you keep positive both now and when you go over to TTC... I was just starting to think it was gonna be a whole lot harder that I thought, and getting quite down about it... but hey, it's all worked out fabulously now!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## pinkone

I'm 33 now had 1st baby at 32 planning to try for #2 in 6 months I found been pregnant wonderful.


----------



## Wellington

Hello!
I'm 34 and hubby is 38. We've been married 3 years and together for 12. We are fortunate enough to have two girls already (2 and 6 months) but I'd like one more to finish my family.
WTT until December 2011 properly although may NTNP from august 2011. I have to finish my uni course.... Not sure I can wait that long!


----------



## lu-is

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi all, (and welcome to the new oaps!!!!)
> Again, I need to appologise for not coming back sooner to update... I have now added everyone... Let me know if anything is incorrect!
> 
> Well girls... my news is that... I got my :bfp: !!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> I can't quite believe it yet... it really hasn't sunk it yet!!! I got my first BFP last Thursday at 12DPO... It was my 4th cycle 'properly' TTC although I came off BCP a month before that... Also, Angie79 got her BFP last week too!!!! So girls... just because we're 'older' it doesn't stop us!!! Make sure you keep positive both now and when you go over to TTC... I was just starting to think it was gonna be a whole lot harder that I thought, and getting quite down about it... but hey, it's all worked out fabulously now!!!!! :hugs:

Congratulations Caroline!!!


----------



## HopeBabySoon

Can I join the club?


I am 34 (just turned) and my DH is 30. We have been together for 7 years, and we have been married for 4. We are waiting to try right now, because we are just putting some finances in order. We weren't planning on having any kids, and then in August we just started talking about it. We finally both got on the same page, so now we are pricing child care centers and such to see what our budget needs to be like. We will probably start trying in the next couple of cycles.

It's good to see so many women of a certain age on here!


----------



## Shey

Im 28 years old and my BF is 32 years old. We will be TTC in May 2011. This will be our first together. Both of us each have a son. My LO is going to be 3 in July next year and my BF's son will be 5 next year. So It is time for another one. I wanted to wait and have an age gap between kids cause I just don't think its good to have kids close in age due to the fact that schools are not cheap.


----------



## bky

I'm 31 and Oh is 36. Together for going on 12 years now, married for almost 7. 
We'd be NTNP#2, but I had an emergency c-section and I'd like to be able to try for a VBAC so waiting a bit.
Don't have a date as such, but I'm running out of pills in a few months so may not bother getting more. I haven't gotten AF back yet either as I'm BF, so who knows!
Current plan is to probably definitely start NTNP in April and actively TTC after the LO is a year, so July.


----------



## odd_socks

*not in my 30's just get, 26 soon and really feel we have to TTC soon! *


----------



## girl friday

Can I join too?

DH and I are both 31, we had our son at 30 and for medical, sanity and financial reasons are waiting a while before ttc #2!

I conceived easily with Harry (first month of ntnp!) and hope the same will apply second time around. However, like my mum (and her mum) my first labour experience was loooong and complicated (hence the medical reasons). Harry is also an awful sleeper so we would like to have a few good nights sleep before a newborn keeps us up again! :haha:

As I work in education we thought having a baby late August/early September would be good cos then I can start Mat leave the day before term starts and return to work the day after the summer holidays start meaning I get longer at home with a baby. Obviously that means conceiving around November/December so itll be either 2011 or 2012 when we ttc. At the mo I am leaning more towards 2012 cos if I had another emergency c-section, blood transufsion etc (like with Harry) then I wouldn't want to be chasing a toddler around the house while also looking after a newborn and with restricted mobility!

If it all goes to plan we'll be 33 when trying and 34 when the baby is born.
I know it's a long way off, but I can't wait! :happydance:

:dust: to all those now ttc!

x


----------

